# Christmas Competition 2010



## James Ludlow (Dec 1, 2010)

*Bumper Christmas Competition 2010*

_The same rules apply as in the weekly competitions.

Most events are Avg12, except for BLD and FMC events, which are best of x. 
MultiBld, 4-5BLD and FMC all have 60 min time limit.
Unlimited for 6 and 7 BLD.

Scoring will be a little different than in weekly competitions.

Winners of each category will be fastest first, as usual.
But overall competition placings will be 1point for first, 2point for second etc. Any DNS will score you [number of competitors in that particular category] +1. Eg - if only 2 people compete in 7BLD, anybody who doesn't compete will recieve 2+1 = 3points.
Best possible score, if you were to win EVERY event will be 28points.

Closing time for entries will be 2359hrs GMT 31Dec2010.

Please allow a while to collate results after this deadline, as I will be doing it all manually.

I did proof read this before submission, but please alert me to any errors as soon as possible, and I will amend them as quickly as I can

Mike - how do you generate these competitions every week? This took me ages.
_

*Good luck everybody.*

*2x2*

1. R2 F2 R' U' F R' U2 R' 
2. R2 U F' U' F U R U' R2 
3. R U R2 F2 R' F R 
4. U F' U' R F' R2 F' R' U2 
5. F U' F2 R F2 R2 U R' F' U' 
6. U' F2 R2 F R2 F U2 F' U 
7. U2 F' U2 R F2 U' F' U R' U' 
8. F2 R2 F U R2 F U2 F' 
9. U2 R F' R F' R2 U 
10. F R2 F U2 R F R F R' 
11. U' R2 F2 U' R' F2 R' U 
12. F U' F U R2 F' U' F2 U 

*3x3*

1. F' R D U2 F2 D' U' F2 L B2 U2 B F' D B' D U' L D L2 B F' U2 L2 D	
2. D' U L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L' B F' U2 R D2 L' U2 R2 D2 U' R2 D2 B R B2 F' R	
3. D2 R2 F L2 R2 U L2 U' B U2 F R B' L2 U' L' F2 R' B2 F2 L2 U2 L U' L	
4. L B2 R2 F2 D' L' D2 L R' F2 L R D2 B2 U' R' B R D F' R' D' L B D2	
5. R' F2 D B' L R' B' U R' D U R' B2 F' R2 B R' F' D2 F2 D U L' F' L	
6. B' U2 L' B' R B2 D F' D' B' F' U2 L' F2 U' L2 B D' U F R' D L2 R' U	
7. L D' U B' L' U' R D2 R' D2 L D U' B2 L U L B L' D U L2 B' U2 B	
8. U L R2 F' D B' L' B2 R2 B' L2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' R' F' D2 R2 B' R2 F	
9. D L R2 F L2 F2 L R D F' U L2 B D' R B2 D' L' R2 D2 U2 B' L2 R' F'	
10. D' L' D' B F2 R2 D2 L R2 F D' U2 L2 B D' F L' R B F2 L R2 F L2 R	
11. F' R2 U' R' U2 L' F' L' U2 F2 R' B' L R2 F' D' L2 R F2 U2 L R B' F D	
12. D R2 D' U2 R2 F U2 L2 U' B' L' R' U' B F' L2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B F2 D

*4x4*

1. L F' L B2 Fw2 F L U2 L2 U2 Fw F2 U Rw' R2 Fw' R' B L2 Rw F R Uw' R' Uw2 F' Uw F' Uw2 B' D2 F R' B Fw L' D' L U B2	
2. L R' D' Fw Rw D' L2 R' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 B' U L F2 R' B2 Fw F' R' Uw R' F R F' U2 B' F2 Rw Fw' Uw' Rw F' L2 R2 B2 L Rw' R2 Uw2	
3. D Uw' U' R D U2 L' Uw Rw2 F Rw' Uw' U' L Rw' D Uw2 F D2 Fw2 D' U L2 R D' R' Uw' R' U' B' Fw2 D' U Fw2 R' D B2 F L R	
4. B F2 L Rw2 R' D' Fw Rw2 R U R' Uw' F2 Uw' R' Fw' D' L B' L2 F2 L2 Rw' R2 F' Rw Fw2 F L2 Rw2 Uw R' B2 F2 Rw Fw' F2 R Uw L	
5. L U B' L2 R B D Uw L R Uw' Rw2 Uw' R' B2 Fw2 R U F2 L Rw2 R B2 Fw2 R' F' D' Rw' Uw2 B2 F Uw2 R U F' R D' Fw Rw2 R2	
6. D2 U2 B' U2 L' Rw' U R' Uw B L2 R2 B' F2 D' Uw' R' Uw' Fw2 D' F U' B' Uw B' F2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 U2 Rw R' B Fw R B Fw' R Uw2 Rw'	
7. L2 Rw' D L' Fw' F' R' B Fw' Rw2 D2 Uw2 B' R D' U2 B2 Fw Uw U Fw2 L2 Rw2 D2 F U2 L2 Fw2 F2 D2 U2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 D B2 L2 R' U	
8. U L' Rw' F D' U2 B Fw F' Rw' Fw Uw U2 B2 L' Rw Fw2 Rw B' F' U2 B2 L2 Rw' R2 B Fw' Uw Rw Fw F L2 B Fw Uw Fw' U2 R Uw2 U2	
9. U F2 U L' R' F' L B L' Uw' Rw Fw' F Uw' U' Fw' D2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' U2 L2 B' F2 U' B L' D2 B' U B Uw2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 U Fw' L' U' Rw'	
10. Fw' Uw L' R2 U2 R' Fw2 F Uw2 Fw' Uw' L2 U' F' D' U2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' U' Rw D L2 Rw' D U' B Fw Rw2 R Fw Uw' Fw F Uw U2 R2 Uw B' F	
11. B' Fw' D F' L2 Rw2 U F D' Uw' B' Uw L' U2 Fw2 L R2 B' Fw2 F2 L U2 Rw' F U2 B' F R Fw' Uw2 B' U B2 F2 L2 Rw' F2 U2 Fw' F2	
12. B2 R Fw L' Rw' D' L2 U' F' D2 Rw2 D2 L2 Uw2 F D2 Uw2 B2 L' R Uw' U' R2 F2 Rw B Uw' L F2 D Fw2 F' U2 Rw B F2 L' B Fw' Uw

*5x5*

1. D Rw Bw' F2 D Dw' B L2 R' Bw L B U2 B' Dw2 R' B2 Fw U L2 D2 Uw' L D2 U' B2 Bw D' Lw F' Lw U2 B' D' Uw Rw2 D2 Dw' F' Lw2 Rw2 Bw' L2 F' Lw2 R' D U' Lw' Rw' R Fw' Uw' U R2 Fw Uw Fw F' U'	
2. U' Bw2 Rw2 F' D U L2 Rw2 Uw2 B L2 Lw2 Bw' Dw2 Lw' R2 Dw2 Fw Uw U Lw D Lw Dw2 Bw2 F2 R2 F' Uw' B2 Bw D' Dw Uw2 U' R' Dw Lw' Fw Lw' Uw R2 Uw' U B2 D Dw' F Uw2 B2 Fw' L' Bw2 L' D' Uw2 F' D' U' L	
3. Rw2 B2 Rw' F Lw2 U2 R2 Bw R U' B L2 R2 Uw Fw2 L B' L' Bw Fw R2 Dw2 U F2 Rw' F' D2 Uw' U Bw2 Dw Lw2 D2 Dw' Uw' Lw B' Fw L2 Rw R' U L2 Rw' Bw Lw F2 D2 Uw2 Lw R2 U2 B Bw2 Uw F' Lw2 R' Uw' Lw	
4. Fw' Rw' Bw2 U' Lw2 Dw' Fw' Uw Lw' R2 B D' Lw' Rw2 Fw D2 Dw2 B' F' Lw' Dw' L Rw2 Uw2 L U' Lw2 R2 Bw2 L Uw Rw D' U2 L' Dw' B2 R2 U' Bw' F' L' Rw2 Dw L Lw' Rw' Fw F' R Bw' Rw2 Bw2 Fw' Rw2 Bw' F Rw' Fw F'	
5. B' F L Lw Fw2 U Rw2 Uw' L2 Rw Bw Uw' Bw F' Lw' U' B' Bw2 F2 U' Lw2 B2 Bw' F2 Uw2 B2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw' B' Fw F2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw Bw2 Rw' D2 L Uw' U2 B U2 L2 Dw2 B D' B2 L Lw Rw2 Fw L Dw Bw' Dw' Fw' F2 Rw F	
6. Lw Uw Rw2 Dw2 F Dw' Uw2 Bw Dw2 U Rw' Uw2 L' D' Bw' U' Bw2 F U2 L2 Bw L2 Lw R' D U2 Lw' B2 Lw' Rw2 Bw Fw2 F D' Bw2 Rw D2 Uw B Fw2 Rw B' U' B U R2 Uw' U2 F2 Lw2 U' B Rw' Bw2 Fw2 L2 R2 F2 Uw2 U'	
7. D' Bw' Rw D' Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 L' Dw L' F Dw Bw' Fw' Uw2 L2 D L Lw2 Dw Fw U2 B2 Lw' B' F' Lw' Fw L Bw Dw L2 D2 Uw' Bw2 Fw' F Dw' Uw2 R Dw' Uw' U Lw' Rw' B2 D2 U2 F' R Uw B' Bw2 D' Dw' R' Fw' Dw U Lw'	
8. U' L' Lw' Dw Uw' Lw Fw' D Dw' L2 Lw Rw' U Rw B2 Bw Fw' Rw Fw2 D' Dw B R Bw Fw' Dw L Lw' Rw2 R' F Dw' B Fw' D2 Rw Dw2 Bw' Uw Bw2 R D' Dw2 R2 F Lw2 Dw Fw R' F' D B' Bw2 F' L2 Fw Dw2 Lw2 Rw' B2	
9. Lw B Lw2 R' Uw Rw2 Fw Lw2 D' Uw2 R2 Fw2 U2 Fw L' B U2 Bw' U' Fw Dw Uw' U' R' B' Bw Lw2 Bw2 F U' Rw Bw' F' L2 U L2 B' F2 L' B L2 Uw' Fw L' R F2 L2 Lw U' F2 U2 Rw' Uw' Bw Dw' B Rw Fw2 Rw2 U'	
10. Lw' Dw' B2 Bw' R F Uw2 U' R2 Dw' B2 L' B' Bw F2 D2 B Fw' Rw' R D2 L' U2 Lw B2 F' D L2 U2 B' L' F U L Rw' B2 F' Uw L' Lw2 F2 Uw B L Uw' B2 L' Bw' Uw U2 R2 Uw B Uw Lw' R F2 Dw' B' Dw2	
11. Dw L' Lw2 Bw2 Rw' R Uw U2 F2 Rw' Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw Uw' Rw2 R Uw R' U R Fw2 Lw D2 U Bw2 L2 B' Dw' Lw R D' Lw2 B' D Bw U' Fw2 L' Rw Fw2 Lw2 U2 R' U' L2 Bw2 F2 Lw' R2 Bw' L' Lw R' Bw2 Rw' Dw2 Lw2 U2 L'	
12. Lw' Uw F' D F' Lw' U R' B' D Fw2 R' D B2 D Dw2 U Bw2 Fw F' D Bw D Dw' Uw2 B Dw Bw' Fw' L2 Dw' B' D2 Rw2 R B' Uw Bw' F' L' Uw Lw' R2 Uw2 B' Fw Uw U B Bw2 U Bw Fw2 D' Dw2 U2 F2 Rw R Fw'

*6x6*

1. L2 2L2 3U 2B2 2F2 2L2 F L2 3F 3U2 U B' U 2L B2 3R' 2R U B D2 B2 3F2 2U' 2B' 2D2 2U 2L' 3R' 2R2 2F2 2D' 3U2 U 2L 3R' R D2 3U' 2U2 B 3R2 U 2B2 3R2 B2 F2 3R' 2F2 2L2 F 2L2 3R B2 2F F' 2D2 3U2 3F' D 2D' 3U2 U' 2B 2F 3R' D' L 3U2 2U 2B2 2F' 2R2 3U F' R' 3F' 2L' 2U2 2L2 2R2	
2. 2L2 2U' L' 2B 3R' R2 D' U2 3F' 2F 2U 2L2 R 2U B U' B R 2F2 R' D' L2 2F2 R2 3F2 L 3F2 U B2 U2 3R2 B2 F2 L2 2B2 2F2 2R2 2D' 2B 2D 3R2 2B 3U' 3R' 3F2 2F2 F L' 2R2 3U' 2R2 3F 2U' U 2R2 2D' 3F 3R2 D2 U2 2F2 2U R' 3U F' 2L' D2 2U2 B 3F' 2F2 2D2 2L' B' 2U' 3R2 2F' D' F' 2L	
3. B' D' 3R' 2B2 U2 2F L 3R2 F L2 D' 2U2 U 2B' 2F2 2U2 2L 3R' D' U L' 2B' 3F2 2L 2D2 2B 3F' 2F' F' U 2R2 3U 2F' L2 B 3F' 3U' F 2L2 3R' R2 2B 3F' F' 2D 2R 2B F2 3U2 2L 2R U L' 3R 3U' 2U U R B2 2B2 2D' 2L 2R' U2 2B 3R 2D' 3U2 3F F' 2D 3U 2L2 2R R2 2B' 3F2 F' D 2U	
4. 3U' 2B' F' 2L F' L' 3U2 2L R2 2B 2D' 2L2 2D2 L' B 3U' B' F' U2 3R 2B2 2D U 2L 3U B2 2U 2L2 3R 3F2 R' B 2D' B 2B2 2F' L2 U 2R2 F' 2D' L U' L 2B2 D2 U2 2L' 2D' F' D 3F2 2L 3R U2 R D2 2D 2U' 3F' U 2F' 3U2 U2 2R 2B' L2 2U' B D 2D' 2U 2B2 2D2 2L2 2R 3U 2L2 2B2 3F2	
5. 2U2 R2 2D2 3U2 2U2 B2 3F L2 3R' 3U2 2B L R' D' 3U 2F 2D' L' 2B2 F2 3U2 2U' 2R2 2B2 R 2D' 3U 2U' U 2R B2 3F2 2D B' 3F U 3R' 2R' B2 2D2 2L' U' R' B2 F' 3R2 2U' B 2R' 2F' 2L2 2B' 2D L2 2R 2B' 2L2 2D 2B' 3R2 3F 3R' R B2 3F2 3U U2 3F2 2D' 3F2 2F L B2 D' L2 D2 2R 3U' B F'	
6. 2R2 R 2F' 2R2 B' 2F2 L' 2D' 2B 2R' 2B2 2D2 F2 2U' B' 2B2 3F D L 2B D 3F' D2 2L2 3R2 2R 2D' F2 R2 3U2 F2 L2 2D U2 B' 2B' 3F2 U2 2F2 2R R 3U2 3R R D 2D2 3F D L2 2L2 3U2 3F' 3R F2 3U' B' U2 2B' L 2R' 2B 2D 2U 2L' B2 2B 2D' 3R2 2U2 3F' 3R2 2D U B' 3R2 2D' U 2B 3U B2	
7. D' 3F' 2F2 2U' 2B' 2L2 R2 U' 3F 3R' U' R' D F 2R 2D 3U' 3F2 2F2 2L 3R' D2 F2 2R2 B 2R' 2D 2F' 2R' 2F 2L' 3U B2 2B2 3R B D' 2R' 2U2 U' L2 2U2 2L F2 2R2 D U2 L 2U' 2B 2F' 2D2 R2 2B2 2U' B2 R2 3U2 2L 2D' 3U U2 L 3F 2L 2U2 2L 3U' 2U2 3F 2F' R2 3F' L2 B 2L2 R' 3F R' U	
8. R B2 2U 2B 3F' L2 R2 B2 2R2 2B D 3F' 2D U' F' 2D' 3F 3U' L2 3R' 2R' 2D 2F D 2R R D2 B 2D2 3U U R U B2 F2 2R R2 2U' 2R D2 3U 2B' 2F2 D' L2 2L 2R R2 3F2 3R2 2R B 2R 2D2 3U F' 2U2 2F 2D 2R2 2U2 R' 2B2 2L' R' 3F' 2F' 2R 2B' D 2B2 3U2 U' R 2U' B2 D2 U 2L2 R2	
9. 2R' D' L2 3R' 3U 2U F D' B2 2U2 F L2 2L2 2R2 2D' 2F' R' 2U' U' 3R' R 2B F 2L F L' 2R' R' B' L2 2L' 2F' 2L2 B' 2R' D2 2L B2 2B 2F D' 2R2 F R' 2F2 2L 2R2 F' D' L' 3R' R 2U' 3R' R 2B2 R 3F' F' 3R2 R' U2 F 2D 2U2 3F' 2D' 3U' U' 3F2 2F' 2D 3F L 2R D 2D2 R' B2 2B	
10. 2L2 2R' R F' 2U L2 2R' U' R 2U' 2R2 U 3F' 2L B 2B2 F2 2R2 2D' 3F2 F' 2D2 3U' 3R' 2B R' B' 3F2 2F2 L 3F 2F D2 2D2 R' B U' 2F' D 3R 2R' R2 U2 3R2 2D 2F 2D B D 3U B F' D' 2B 2F' R2 2U2 U2 3F' L2 2U L 2L2 3R' 3F 2D 2U2 3R F' 3U 2U2 B 2F' L 2L2 2B 3F2 3U' 3F' 2D'	
11. D' 3R2 2U F2 2D' 3F' 2U 2R' U2 2L' D2 2D' 3U U 3F F' D B' 2F2 F 2R 3F2 2F D2 3F' L 3R2 2R 2D 2U 3R2 R 2U2 U F2 D' 3U' 2R 3F D B2 U' L' 2L2 3F2 L 3F' 3R2 D' 3U2 U' 2F2 D2 L' 3U R' 3U2 2L2 3U' 3R R2 D2 L 2R2 2B 2R' 2D 3F U 2L2 2D' 2F2 2L2 F 2R R' F' 3U' L' 2R'	
12. 3R' 2R R' B' F2 L2 B' 2B' 3R 2D2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 3U R' 2D' 2U2 U R 2B' 2R 2U L2 3R 2B2 2L D' 2F2 3R 2U' 2B 3F' 2F2 F 2R' D2 2U 2B' 2D F D2 3F2 D' 2R2 D' U 2L2 3U' U' L' 2L' 3F2 L' 2D 2L2 B2 2L R 2D 2R' 2B2 3F 2L 2U2 L' 2B 3F2 3U' 3F2 2D2 2L' 2F2 U2 2B 2F R2 U' L

*7x7*

1. 2L' D' 3U' 2U' 3L2 R 2D 3D B2 3F2 2L' 3R' 2D B 3L R U' 2F2 L R' U' 2L2 2R R 3U' U 3R' 2F 3U2 2R' D 3D' R B 3U2 2F' F' 3U' 2U' F' D' 3D U' 2B 2R2 D2 3F F 3D 2B' 2R' B2 2R 2D 3D' 2U' 2L' 3L 3R2 2F2 R2 3F 3R2 2U' F' 3R 2D' 3F 2D 3U' 3L2 3R2 R B 2D2 2R2 2U2 B2 2B' 3U' L' B 2D' 2F' 3U' 3F 2F' 3R2 B' 2R' F' 3L2 D 3D' 2L' R' 3B2 3F2 2D2 F	
2. 3F2 2R' 2B' 3R2 2B' F' 3D 3U2 3R 2B' 2D' 3D 3B2 F' D' 2D 2F2 L' 3L 3R2 2F2 D 2D' 3B2 U R F' 2D 2U 2F' F2 L 2L 2F2 D' 3R B2 2B' D2 3D2 2U' 3R' 2R 3U 3L' 2F 2U2 3L' 2R' 3D2 2F' 3R 3F2 U2 2F' L' 3D2 2L2 B 3D' 3F2 F2 L' 2B' L' 2L 2U 3L2 2R' B' L2 2D2 2L 3L 2R2 U R D' 3L' 2D' L' 3R' 2U 3R2 F 3D F2 3R' 2B' 3B R2 2D2 U2 2L2 B' 2F2 D 2D' B2 3F2	
3. D 2U' U' L' 3U' 2L' 2D 2L' 2D2 F2 R2 2D2 3D2 2B2 2F2 R2 3U2 3L2 3B D 2U 3L2 F U2 L' B U 2B2 3B F' 2L 2R 2U2 2L2 3B' 3F L2 B2 3R' 2D2 L' 2F 2L' 3R 3U2 B' F' R' 3B' 2D 3R2 D' U2 2F 3L 2D' 3D2 U2 3F R' D' F 3R R' 3D 3U' B' L 3D' 3L2 B 2B 3B2 2U2 2F2 L' 2L2 2R 3D2 3B2 D' 2U2 3L F2 2R 3F2 F2 R' 3D' 3U' 2U' 2R R D' 3F2 3D 3L 3R 3D2 2F2	
4. F' R2 3D2 3U' B2 3F F 3L 3D' F2 2D2 3D 2R2 D2 2B' 3R' 2R2 3U F 2R 2B 2R' 2D 3D 3U 2U 2R 3F 3D' 2L 3R' 2D' 3D 2R2 2F2 D2 3U' U' 3B2 R' 3B' 2L 2D B' 2F' 2D' R2 B' 2L' 2F' 2L2 2R' 3U' 2B2 3B2 2R 3F' 2L2 B' 3B' 2F' 2L' 3F2 2D2 2L' 3L2 2D2 3F2 3R 2U R' 3F 3R U 2L' R 2F' F2 L 3L2 3U 3F2 3U' 2U L2 2B2 3B 3R' 2U2 3R D R2 2D 3B2 3L' D2 U' 2L' R2 3F2	
5. B2 F' 2L 2U2 U' B' 2R2 2U' 3B' L' 2B2 3B2 2F2 3R2 3B' 2F2 D 2R F 3D2 3F' 2R' D' 2F 3D' 3B2 F 3L2 R2 2B' 2L 2D 2F 3U 2B' 2L2 2B 3D 2U 2B' 3L 3U' 3R2 B' D' U 2L2 2U 2L' 2D 2L2 R2 D 3B' 3F2 2F 3D 2U 2R' 3U2 U2 2L2 3L 3U2 2B' 3L 3R R2 D' 3U 3R2 2B' 2D2 3L2 3B' U' 3L R' U' 3R' 2U' B 3F' D' U2 2B' 3U F' 2D 3R' 2D 2L' 3D 2L2 D 2F U' L2 B 3B2	
6. 2D' 2U' 2L2 D R 3U2 U' 2F2 F 3D L R' 2D' U 3R 2D2 2U U' 2B 2F' 2D L' 2L' U' 2R 2F2 3R2 U' L2 3F' 2D2 L2 3L 3R2 2B2 3B 2D F 3D 2U B2 3F' 2D2 2U2 3L' 2F 3D' 3U 2B2 3D2 3L2 2F L' 2R' 3B2 2D2 3U L 3D2 2U 3F2 2L D' U2 2L2 3R2 2B D 3D 3U 3R2 3F' L' 3L2 3F2 R' 2F 2D 3L2 3D 2U' 2R2 2B2 3L2 D' F2 L D' B 3L 3U2 2B' D2 2D 2B F' 2L 3D' 3R U2	
7. L 3L' 3F2 D2 3D' 3F' 2F 2L' 3L2 2R 2U2 R2 D L' R B' 3F2 2F 3L' 2R2 3F2 U2 3L' 3F U 3R 2R 3F 2U2 3L B D 2D 2F 3L2 3R' R2 2B' D 2L2 2R2 3U' 2U2 B' 3U' 3F2 3L2 D2 2D 3R2 3B 2F F' 3D 3R B 2B' 2L' R2 D2 3R 2B' 2U U 3F 3L2 B' 3B2 R' U F2 3L' 2B2 F2 U2 3B' 3U U2 2B 2L2 3R 2U B2 2D L R2 F' L 3L 2F2 3D2 U 2F' F 2L' 2D' U L2 3U F	
8. U2 3B2 3U2 2B 2D2 B' L' 3R 3U U' 2L2 2F' 2D2 3L 3U F' L' 3L' F R D' 2U 2F2 2L' R2 D2 2D' 3U2 2R2 D' 2B' 2F 2R' B' D' 3D2 2F2 D 2D U' 3R' B L2 2B2 3B 2F' 3U 3L' 3F2 2R 3U' 2U2 2L U2 3R' U 2B' 2L' D2 2D 3D 2L' F2 R2 2B2 2L 2F F 2L2 2B2 3R2 2R 2D2 2F' 3L2 U2 L' 3D' 3L2 B 2D' 3F2 3R' 2R' 2U' 2F2 3D 3F2 F2 L2 U2 R 2D2 2B2 2R' B' 2F2 3D' U2 R	
9. 3B 3R 2B2 L' 3F2 L 2R 2B 3D 2R' 2D2 2L R' B 2U' 3R2 F 3U 3L2 U 3L D 2L 3F2 2R' F 3L2 3R 2B 2F' 2D' 2L' 2B 3B' 3L' 3R' 2D' B2 2R2 2D2 3D F' 2R2 B' D2 2D2 3D2 2U U' 2F F2 3U 2R F2 3U L' U2 3B' 3F' F' 3U2 U 3L 2U 3R' 2U' B2 3U' 2F' 2L2 3F2 2U' L F2 2R 2B2 3B 2F 2U2 3L 3R2 R' B 3F2 2F' 3D2 2L 2F' 2R2 2U 3F R2 3B 2L R B2 3U2 L 3B 2F'	
10. 3U' 3L U2 2B2 D' L 2B 3D' 2R2 2D' 3R2 B' 2B2 3B' 3R2 D 2U' 2F 3L 2B2 2U' B 3D R' B2 U2 2L 2U2 2B' U2 3B 3F' F2 D' L2 2L' 3D' 3B' 3D2 U 3R' 2U U L2 3L2 3R' 2R2 3D 3U2 U' B2 D2 2D2 3R2 3D 3B' 3U2 2B2 3U' U2 2R' 3B2 L' 2D 3U' L F2 2D2 2B 3B 3L 2B' 3U2 2U' U L D2 2L' 3R2 2B' 2R2 F' D2 L 3L D 3U' 3L2 F2 3L' F' 3D 2F 3D2 F 3L' F R 2B' 3B	
11. 3R' 3F' L2 D 2B 3F L 3F2 L F' 2U 2B' 3U2 F' D2 3B2 3L2 2U 3B2 2D' R 3U2 B2 R2 2B2 2U L 3L2 3R' 3F2 F 3R 2B L 3D2 2B 3B' 3F2 F 3U' 3B2 2L' 3L 3F2 3L2 R2 2F' D' L 3D' 3R' 3B L' 2F2 U' L2 B F' 3D U 2F2 F2 2U' U 2B2 3F' 2L' 2R' D 2D' R2 3D' 2F2 R2 3B' L2 2R' R' 2D' 3U L' 2L' R' 3D2 B' 2B' 3L' R 2B' 2D 2U' L R2 2F F 3U L' 2B2 3L' R2	
12. 3U2 2F' F2 D' 2D 3D2 3U' U 2R' 3F' 2U' F' 3L' 2D2 2R R 3U2 L' 3R F2 L2 2L' 2U' 2B 2F L' B F 3U 3F U2 2B' 3L2 2R B2 3F2 2D' U' 2L2 3U2 B' 2B' F' 2L 3L' 2R 2F' 2L2 3L2 B' F' D 3R2 B' 2B 3F2 2F 3R D 3D2 3F2 3R' D 3R 2B2 F' 3R' 2U' L 3D2 B 2R2 B' 2D 3U 2L2 2B2 2R' D U 2B2 3F 2L2 R 3B2 3U 2U 3R B' 3B' 2F' F D' 2B2 3F 3D' 2B2 D 2L2 2F

*2x2 BLD*

1. F U R F U2 R' U F' R 
2. F' U' F2 R U' R2 U F' U' 
3. U2 F2 R2 U' R' U R2 
4. U R2 U' F U2 F2 R U' 
5. U F R' F R2 U' F R2 F' 

*3x3 BLD*

1. U2 L2 D U' B L D2 U' B R2 D U2 B D L2 F' L' F2 U2 B L2 R2 B' F2 D'	
2. F' L U' B' F2 U2 F' U2 L2 U' L2 R U L R U' R D2 B R2 U' F' D R U	
3. F D2 L D' R' D B2 F' L F' R U B2 F2 L' R2 B2 F D U2 L2 R D' U2 L	
4. D2 U2 B' D' U2 F R U B2 U2 R B2 L' R2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F' D' B F2 L	
5. F' U2 F2 D2 R2 D B' F2 L' U L' R' U R F' D' L2 F U2 B2 R2 F2 L B2 U'

*4x4 BLD*

1. F' D' Uw' R B' D2 B2 D B' F U L2 F Rw2 F' D2 Rw2 R U' R' D2 Uw L' Rw' R' Uw F2 U R' U' L' F Uw' Rw2 R D2 U B' D U2	
2. D2 Fw F2 Rw U F2 D' L2 Fw F' D U Fw Rw R D2 B' Rw' D2 U L2 D U2 B L' B2 Rw Uw' B2 F' U R U2 R2 F' Uw' R2 Uw' U' Rw'	
3. U L Rw2 R2 B' Rw2 Uw U2 Rw D2 B2 D L' B L2 D2 Rw Fw' R D Uw F' D Uw' Rw' B L' R' B' D L2 Rw' Fw2 L Rw2 R F2 D2 Fw F'

*5x5 BLD*

1. D2 L2 Lw Rw2 F2 Lw Rw Dw' B' Bw F' Dw' B Bw Dw2 F' L' Uw' F L B' Lw2 B2 L' Uw' U2 L Lw B' Uw2 R2 Fw Lw2 B Fw2 Uw R D' U' Bw2 L2 Rw2 D' F' Uw B2 U' Rw Bw' Dw B' F2 D' F2 D' B2 Bw' D Dw2 Uw'	
2. Rw R D' F Uw B' Bw2 L' Bw2 Dw' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 R2 F' Dw Uw' U2 Rw' Fw2 D' R2 F Uw L2 Lw2 R Bw' F Rw U2 Lw Rw2 F2 U' Fw' L Rw' U Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Lw2 R' D' U' Lw Dw B Fw' D' R F Lw2 Dw' R Fw Lw2 Rw	
3. B Rw' R' U' Lw' B' Fw2 Uw Rw Dw' Rw' B' D' L Rw Dw L2 B Fw' Dw Uw R D L R' U2 B2 Bw' F L D Lw2 F2 D2 Fw F' R B' Bw Fw2 D F Rw B Bw2 Dw2 Lw Dw' Bw2 D L2 Uw' F2 Rw2 Fw Dw2 U L' D2 Uw'

*6x6 BLD*

1. U' L2 2L 2U U' 2B2 U2 B' D2 2L2 B L2 B F L 3R2 U 2F' 3R2 B2 U' 2F' 2R2 F U 3R2 B 3R' D 2B' D L' D 3F 3U L' D 2D U' R2 D 2L2 R' 2U B 3R 2R 2F' 3R 3U U2 2F2 D 2U 2F' 2U2 L' R2 B2 L2 3R' 2R 2D2 L' 2L2 2B' 3F F2 D' 3R' F 2D 3U2 2L' 2R2 3U2 2U B' R2 2B'	
2. 2D U' 2L' 3U2 2B2 2D L' 3R 2R' 2B 3F 2F 2D 2U2 U' 2F2 F' U R' 2U F' L2 D B2 2R D2 2D' U2 3F' 2F 3U R 2D U2 3F2 2U2 F2 L' 2D2 L2 2L 2R' R2 U' F' R 2F2 2R' 2D2 U' F 2U2 U2 L 3U 2B' 3U2 L U2 2B F2 2U2 B2 2B2 2L' 2R2 3U 2U' B 2D' R' 2F2 3U' U B2 2B 2R2 2U' L2 B	
3. L2 3R' R 2D 2B2 U' 2F2 2U 3R2 2R' F2 2D L2 2R 3F2 2U' L 3R2 U' 2F R2 F' 2L' D' B 2D2 3U' R2 2D2 3U2 L2 B' R 2D 3R2 3F' 3U F' L' 2U L 2R2 B U 2L D' 3U L R' 2B' R 3U' B 2D B2 2B' 2L2 3F' 2D' B 2L' 2R' R' 2D 2B' 2F U2 L2 3F D 2D2 3F2 F2 2U U' R2 3F2 2L 2F' 2U2


*7x7 BLD*

1. 2D' 3U' 2U' U' 3F D 2D' 2L 2B2 U' 2B F2 R' 3B2 3F' R2 D' 2L' R' 3U2 3R 2R' 2D2 2L2 2B' R2 D R' 2D U2 3L2 2D' 3D2 3F F2 2R 2F 2L 3F' F2 2D 2U B L2 B 3F D2 3B2 2U' 2B' 3B' U2 3B2 2L 2D' 3D' 2B' 3F L2 2L 2F2 3U' 2U 2B' 2F F' U' 2B2 3B' 3R R2 2F2 F2 2L B2 2R B 2B 2F' 3U 3B F R 2B' F' U' L 3F 3L' 3R' 2R' D' 3D2 U 3L2 3R' 2D R 3B' 3L	
2. D' 2U2 3L2 2D2 F 2U' U' R2 B 2R' B' 2D2 2U2 2L' 3R2 3D' 2F2 2L2 3R' R2 B 2F2 3R' 2R 3F2 R2 3F2 U R2 2B2 3L2 R2 2U 3F' U' 3L' 2B2 3L' F2 3D 3R2 R' D2 R' 3D' R' D2 L U 3B 3F' F D' 3D2 L 3L' B2 3F' 2F2 2D2 3U' U B 2D L 2L R' 3U U2 F D' 2R' 2B' 2F F' 2D 2F2 2D2 3D 3B D 3D' 2F' D' 3B D2 2F' 2D 2U2 2B 3B 3D 3F 3R' 2B R' D 2D2 2L' 3B2	
3. 2L 3R' R2 3U' 2R 3B2 D2 2L 3L2 2B' 3F' D' L' 3R' 2B' 3R' 2D 3D' 2F 2U2 2R R' 3F 3D2 3L' 3D' L2 3D' L 2L2 3R' R' B 3B 3F2 2F 3D 2R 3D2 3R2 F L 3F' F2 L2 2F U2 3L2 3R D 2U' B2 3D' 3U' B' 3B' 3F F' 2L2 R2 3D2 3U L 3R 3U 2F' 3R' R' U' 3L 2U2 3R2 B2 3F2 L B U2 B2 3R 3F 2D2 3D' 2L2 3L 2R' 2D 2B2 3F D' 3R' 3D2 3R' 3D' B 3F' 3R' 3F 3D2 3U' 2U

*3x3 Multi BLD*

1. L2 U' F2 L2 D' U F U2 R U' F D2 U2 B2 D' B L' D2 R B' F' U F' R' F'	
2. R2 D B2 F D U F' U2 L F2 L' B2 F' D' U2 L' B' R U' F' D2 U' R B2 F	
3. D2 U2 L F' U R U F D' U2 F' R2 D' L R2 U' L' B D2 B2 U R' U' B2 F2	
4. U' B' F U2 F R2 B' U2 L2 F R B L' R F U' B2 L R B' F U' F' D2 F'	
5. F' D F' D' U L' F2 R2 D B2 F2 D2 R D2 U2 R D2 L' B' L B' F L' U2 R'	
6. B2 F2 D' B2 L D2 R' F' U F2 R' D' F U2 B' F2 R' F L2 R' D L' U B2 F2	
7. L2 U B2 F' L' D2 L2 U L' B' F' R2 B L' R D F D U B2 R D U L2 U	
8. B2 D2 F L2 B D2 L2 B F2 L2 R D U B' F2 D F2 L2 R D' U' L B F' U'	
9. F D F2 L U' L F L B' D2 L' R B U' R' D2 B D' F' R F' D B U B2	
10. R B U L R' F D2 R D U' R2 U2 B2 F2 D L' R' D2 B2 F D U B' L B	
11. U' B' U' R F2 L2 F' D' U R' B R D L B' D2 F2 L R' B2 F L2 F2 D2 R2	
12. L2 F2 R' U2 B' F' R F' R2 B2 U2 R' F R' F D2 R2 F2 R2 D' U2 B U B' D2	
13. D2 B' F' D' R F2 R2 U L R B2 F' L' U L R' B2 U B' D F' U R D2 B'	
14. R B2 F2 D R2 B' R D B R2 B2 F2 L2 R' D2 B' U2 B' D U2 L' U L R U	
15. L' R D' B2 L U' R B2 D2 F' D' B' R' D' B F' R2 F L' B F2 L' B R2 D2
16. U R' D2 L B F L' R D2 L R' B L2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 U2 B' D B' F2 L2 D2	
17. L B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D U2 B F2 L B' R' D2 B2 L2 R U' F' L' U2 L' R D2 F'	
18. L2 D U L F2 D B' D2 R2 D' L' B' L R2 B' F' L' B' L U2 F' D' B L U2	
19. D2 U F' D F R' B' U2 L2 U' F' L' U R F' D2 B' D' F' L' R2 B' F R2 D'	
20. D L' R2 D2 U R' D2 U2 F R2 D L' F2 U2 L D U2 L2 U L R U F2 L' R'	
21. B' D' R F' R2 U' B L U2 B L2 R2 U2 L' B2 F' R U B2 L' R2 D2 U F' U	
22. B2 F' D' U2 R D U' B U' L F' D' U B2 L' B F D' U L R' D R B' R2	
23. R D' U2 R D2 R F' D2 L F U2 F' U2 B U B' R U R D' L2 F' R U' F'	
24. L U' L F' L' D2 U2 R U2 B L2 D U F' R' U' L2 D2 R' B2 L F2 U2 B2 U'	
25. B2 F2 L2 R' B F R' B F' U' R2 D' F L2 B R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 R' D U2 B2

*3x3 OH*

1. D2 L B U F2 D R2 B' U F' L B' F2 U' F' D2 U2 B U F' R' D' U2 L U	
2. B2 D' F' D2 B D B2 L D U2 B' D' U2 L' R U F R2 F2 R B L R2 D U	
3. F' L2 B' L R B2 D' B D2 L2 U B2 F D2 U' B L R' U L' R D R' D2 R'	
4. D' F R' F D' U' L2 D U' F2 L B' U' F U' L B' U2 R2 F' L2 D' U L2 B2	
5. D' R B2 F R2 B' L U F R F2 U F2 D' B2 R D2 U R U F2 U2 L B F'	
6. F2 U B' D' B F L2 R' F U2 F L B2 L' U' L' U2 F L D U2 L' F L' R'	
7. D L' B2 F' L F2 L D' F R D2 L2 U R2 B D2 U F2 R D2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F	
8. F' D2 F U' L D' U' R2 B F D' U' R' B L' B' D F U' R2 F2 L' D F U2	
9. D2 L2 B L2 R' B' U' B F' R2 D L B' F2 L' U B2 L D2 U2 L2 R2 D U' F2	
10. R2 U2 B' L2 R2 B' R F' D' R' U L2 B2 R2 B R D' B R2 U' B L2 D U F2	
11. F' U' L R' F L' R' U R' U' L2 B' F U F L' R2 D2 B2 D2 L' B' L2 R2 B'	
12. B2 U2 B2 F R2 U B F2 R2 D U R2 B2 F2 D L U B2 F D' L R' D' F U'

*3x3 Feet*

1. B' L2 D' F' D L' U' F D2 F L' F U R D' R B' F2 L2 D F' L2 R' D2 B'	
2. F' U2 R' F' L' F D' U B R2 D2 R' F' D R2 B F' D U' R B D2 B2 L2 R2	
3. L2 R' F2 L' R D2 U2 F D L B F2 L' R2 D2 B F D' U L2 F' D' B D' U	
4. D' U2 R' F L B2 F D' L U B2 L2 R' F2 U' L' R2 B2 R' B2 D2 B' D2 F2 D2	
5. R' B2 D U R D U2 L2 R' F2 L B' L' R2 U R' U' L F R2 D' R' U' R' D'	
6. F' U2 R' F' R2 F D R U R D2 U2 L' R' B R2 D' U2 R B' F2 U B' U2 R2	
7. B2 F' D' L2 F2 R2 D L2 R B2 D' U' L2 U B2 D' L2 B' F2 L2 R2 D2 U2 F' U	
8. F R2 D' B' D2 U R' F' L' R' U2 L' B2 L B' U2 R2 D B L2 R' F2 D R U	
9. F' D' U2 R' D' B F2 R2 U R B L' F2 L2 B2 R2 F' D U R B2 R B2 F2 L	
10. R F' U2 R2 B U L' B2 F' D L2 B' F' L2 U F2 L R F' D' L2 D2 U L2 B2	
11. D2 U' B2 L' R2 B' L D F D L2 U2 F' U2 L' R2 B U2 B2 U' L' B F L' R2	
12. U' F2 D' B D2 U' B' L' U L2 F' U2 F2 U' B' F U2 L' D2 F2 R' D B' F' L'

*3x3 MTS*

1. R' B F' L' F2 U2 L R' B' D' B F2 L' B2 D B2 U2 R' B2 R U F2 U2 R B2	
2. D2 U' R' U' R2 B2 F' D' U2 B D' R' F2 R' D' L2 B' F2 L F' R F' R' D U	
3. B' D U2 R' B2 D' F U' B' L' R F2 L' D' L R2 D U2 F' L D L' R2 F L2	
4. B L' R U2 L' U2 R2 D2 U' B2 D' B' U' R F2 L R U2 R U2 F R' D R2 B2	
5. D R B2 L2 D' U L B' F D' R' D' B L R D L F R B' D' U2 L R' F'	
6. B2 D U B' R2 B U L' R' F2 U F D' U2 R' D U2 B' L2 R2 B' L U2 L' U'	
7. B' R F2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D U F' R B2 D' B' R2 F2 L' R F' U2 R2 D' L'	
8. L2 U R2 B' F L D2 L2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 F D B U' F2 U2 R2 B2 D' U' F	
9. L2 R2 F' L' R U B F2 D2 U' B L' D L' F D U' L2 B D2 B L F' L2 F2	
10. B D L' U2 F' U L B F2 U2 B2 R' U2 B' D B2 F2 D F' D2 U R B2 D' R	
11. L2 R2 U' L U2 R B R' F U2 F' D2 F' D2 F2 R U2 B2 L2 B' R U2 L D2 L'	
12. D2 U F R' B F L2 B2 F L' D B' L' D U2 R' U2 B' F U2 R' D2 R2 B' F2

*3x3 FMC*

1. D' F2 D2 U B' F' R2 F R' F R' U2 B R' U2 L F' U B F' L2 B' R D' B	
2. D' B F2 L R' D2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 D' F R U L B F L F2 U' L2 R' B2 D	
3. D' U' L' R' D' L F R B D R' F' L2 U' R U B R2 D' L' D U F2 L R2

*2-4 Relay*

1. F U' F2 R F2 R U2 F' 
2. U' B2 F U F' L' B U' B2 F D' F' L2 R' F' D' U2 F2 U B2 F' U' F U' R2
3. L' Rw Uw L Rw Fw' F2 R' Uw R Uw2 U Fw' L' R2 D2 Uw' U' B Rw' B' F D Uw Fw2 Rw' D U R D2 Uw' U2 F' U2 Fw2 R B' F2 D' Rw'

*2-5 Relay*

1. U' F2 R2 F R2 U' F U' R2 
2. B' R' D R2 U' L' R' U2 R2 D F2 R U F D U' B' F' R2 D' U2 B' L2 F2 R
3. Fw2 D' U L' R2 B2 Fw F' D Uw' Rw2 R Uw2 F' Uw' L U2 L Rw2 D2 Uw2 U2 R U Fw2 F U Fw' R' F' L D' Fw' D2 B Fw' R' Fw D2 Fw
4. D Lw Bw' L D R' F' L2 D R B2 U F Lw2 U Bw2 U Bw2 F' Rw Fw2 F Dw2 U2 Lw Uw R' Fw2 D' B' F' L' R2 B Bw' Fw D L' Bw' Fw' D' B2 Bw' Rw2 R2 Uw' U Lw2 B2 Rw D' L' Bw2 Lw' Dw Bw Fw2 D' Lw2 Rw'

*2-6 Relay*

1. F' R U2 F' R U2 F R2 F2 
2. R U2 R' F2 D' U' L2 F2 L R2 U' B' F R B2 F' U2 L' D' U F2 D2 B F R
3. U Fw L2 B2 Rw2 Fw F' L' D L2 R' U' B2 Uw' B' Uw Fw2 D' U' F' U' Rw' F D' L2 F2 R' U' L' Rw2 D' U2 Rw2 B' Uw' R' Uw U L' F2
4. Fw' F2 R2 Bw' D' Dw' Uw' L' R2 Uw' B' Bw F R2 F2 U F Rw' R' Fw' D2 Bw Dw L2 Lw' F2 L2 Rw' Bw2 Dw B' L' D' U' Fw Rw D2 Fw2 U R' Fw' D' U' Fw2 D R Uw L Lw2 U2 Rw2 D' Rw Dw2 U Lw U2 Rw B D2
5. 2D2 3U' U2 3F D 3U 2U U' R 3U' 2U2 2B2 3F F2 3U' 2B' 2F' F' 3U' U' 2F U2 2F 3U' 2F2 2R 3U2 3R2 D 2R2 3U2 L2 3R' 2R2 R 3F' D U2 2F' 2R' 2D2 2R 2D 3R' F' D2 2F' 2L2 U' L2 R 3F' L' 2F 2L B2 3R' B2 D' 2D' 2L' 2R' 3U 2U' U' B D' 2R' R2 B2 2D 3F 2U' F D2 L' 3U' 2L' F L

*2-7 Relay*

1. U' R U' R F U2 F U R' U' 
2. U2 R2 B2 F' R D U B' L2 D2 B L2 U' B2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 B F2 D2 L U
3. L' Uw2 Fw Rw Uw2 R2 D Fw2 L2 R2 Fw Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 F' U2 L2 Rw Uw2 U Rw2 D2 U2 L D' Rw B' Fw F Uw U' L2 D' U B2 U' L' U Rw
4. Lw' Rw' D2 Rw' D U B Bw Rw' F U Bw Uw L' Rw2 Dw Uw' U' Bw2 F2 D F Rw Uw2 L' R' B' D F' L2 Dw2 L2 Dw U R U2 B' Rw2 R2 Uw2 R2 Fw Uw' F' R D2 Uw' U' R' Bw2 Fw D' Bw' Fw' Dw' L F' L Lw2 Uw2
5. 3F2 3R' B' R2 2U2 3F 2F U R' 2U2 R' B R2 F' D 2D2 R2 3F' 2F' L' 2R2 R 2U 3F' 2F2 F R' D' U B' U 2R' R' 2B 2F' D2 3R 2B2 3F F 2U 2L' U2 2B D 2B' D' 3U' 2U' L R' 3U2 B 2F 3R2 R' B2 L' U 2F F L' 3U2 2U L' 2B' 2L B 3U2 2B2 2F' 3U' 2U2 L R D' F2 U2 2L' 2B2
5. D 3U B' 2B2 2F2 F 3R B 3B R2 3U' 2L' R2 2B2 3D 3B D 3D 3R2 B' F' 2R' 3D2 3L 3R' R' 2B 3B' L2 2L' B' 2F2 F 3L' 3R' 3B' 2L 2B R 2U2 2B' 3F2 3L2 R2 2B2 3F' F2 2D2 B' F 2D 3L 3R R 3U' B' 3B2 2U L' 2D2 B' 3B2 2U U2 3R' U R 3D2 2L2 D' 3L 3F' 3L2 3D' U' 2L 3B' 2D2 U' 2L' U L' 3B 3F' 2F' 3L2 3F2 D' U 3F2 L2 D' 3U2 L D' 2B F2 R' U2 3B'

*Magic*

Just do 12 solves

*Master Magic*

Just do 12 solves

*Clock*

UUdd dUdU ddUU UdUd dUUU UdUU UUUd UUdU UUUU dddd

1.	(u=6,d=6) (u=4,d=-4) (u=4,d=3) (u=2,d=-5) (u=-4) (u=5) (u=-4) (u=5) (u=2) (d=6) ddUU
2.	(u=3,d=6) (u=-3,d=-4) (u=4,d=3) (u=3,d=-2) (u=-4) (u=3) (u=-5) (u=-1) (u=4) (d=2) dUdU
3.	(u=-2,d=-1) (u=6,d=3) (u=-2,d=-4) (u=3,d=6) (u=0) (u=6) (u=6) (u=-2) (u=6) (d=-5) UUUU
4.	(u=3,d=-4) (u=-4,d=-3) (u=-3,d=-4) (u=-1,d=-2) (u=-4) (u=-3) (u=-4) (u=-4) (u=-5) (d=-3) UdUd
5.	(u=-4,d=6) (u=-3,d=2) (u=5,d=-4) (u=6,d=-1) (u=4) (u=2) (u=-3) (u=0) (u=-2) (d=-4) UdUd
6.	(u=3,d=-5) (u=-5,d=1) (u=-3,d=3) (u=-5,d=-1) (u=-4) (u=-3) (u=4) (u=6) (u=3) (d=2) UUUd
7.	(u=4,d=5) (u=2,d=0) (u=0,d=3) (u=-3,d=2) (u=6) (u=-3) (u=4) (u=-3) (u=2) (d=-1) UUdd
8.	(u=-4,d=4) (u=-5,d=-3) (u=-4,d=-1) (u=5,d=2) (u=4) (u=3) (u=-5) (u=-3) (u=-2) (d=5) dUUd
9.	(u=-4,d=-1) (u=-4,d=-3) (u=-5,d=-2) (u=3,d=1) (u=1) (u=1) (u=6) (u=2) (u=0) (d=4) ddUd
10.	(u=2,d=-3) (u=-2,d=6) (u=-2,d=3) (u=-5,d=3) (u=6) (u=-2) (u=3) (u=6) (u=-2) (d=3) UUUU
11.	(u=-4,d=1) (u=1,d=0) (u=-4,d=0) (u=-5,d=2) (u=-3) (u=0) (u=-4) (u=2) (u=-1) (d=2) dUdd
12.	(u=6,d=5) (u=5,d=-2) (u=-4,d=-3) (u=-4,d=-3) (u=2) (u=-2) (u=2) (u=-5) (u=6) (d=1) UdUd

*Megaminx*

1.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

2.	
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

3.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

4.	
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

5.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

6.	
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

7.	
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

8.	
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

9.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

10.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

11.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

12.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*Pyraminx*

1. L' R U' B' L B' R' l r b' 
2. U R U R' L R' U B L l' r b u' 
3. U' L' R L R' U' L' l r' b' u 
4. U R' B L B U' B' L l b' u 
5. L' B' U B R' L' U' r b 
6. L B U' B L U B' L' r' b' u' 
7. L R' B' U B' R L R l' 
8. U R' B L R' U' L U B' r' u 
9. U R' L' U B U B U' r' b' 
10. U R' U L R' B R' L' B' l b 
11. U L' U L' U L B' L B l' r u 
12. U' L B R' L' U B L' u' 

*Square1*

1.	(1,0) (-1,-4) (-2,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (3,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (4,3) (6,0) (-2,0) (4,0) (-2,0) (-3,0) (0,5) (0,2) (0,0)	
2.	(0,-1) (-5,-3) (0,3) (-4,0) (0,3) (4,4) (-4,3) (-3,3) (5,3) (0,1) (0,5) (-2,2) (6,2) (-3,2) (0,4) (0,4) 
3.	(4,0) (3,6) (2,5) (-2,0) (-3,3) (6,0) (6,3) (2,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,2) (6,2) (4,2) (0,1) (6,0) (-3,0) (-2,0) (0,0)	
4.	(0,-3) (-3,6) (-3,0) (5,1) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,3) (0,4) (-4,0) (4,0) (6,0) (-4,2) (-3,0) (-2,4) (6,2) (6,2) (-2,4) (0,0)	
5.	(0,2) (0,4) (3,3) (-5,4) (-2,2) (-4,0) (0,4) (-2,2) (4,0) (0,2) (4,0) (0,4) (6,4) (2,2) (3,4) (4,0) (0,2) (0,0)	
6.	(0,-3) (3,3) (0,2) (0,1) (5,1) (-3,2) (0,4) (6,0) (6,2) (0,4) (6,0) (6,0) (-4,0) (6,4) (0,5) (1,0) (-2,5) 
7.	(0,-3) (-3,6) (-4,1) (-2,2) (-4,0) (4,4) (-4,2) (5,4) (0,4) (-5,3) (3,0) (6,3) (0,5) (-2,3) (6,1) 
8.	(0,5) (0,3) (1,4) (0,2) (3,3) (2,3) (0,4) (4,0) (0,4) (6,2) (0,2) (4,0) (-2,2) (0,2) (0,2) (6,4) (0,3) 
9.	(-2,6) (0,-4) (0,3) (-4,0) (0,1) (6,4) (0,2) (5,4) (-3,1) (6,0) (-4,3) (0,3) (-5,3) (-1,3) (6,1) (0,5) 
10.	(0,-1) (-5,0) (3,3) (-3,1) (5,5) (6,4) (3,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (4,5) (-2,3) (6,3) (4,2) (6,4) 
11.	(0,-1) (3,4) (-3,0) (6,0) (-3,2) (4,0) (4,4) (0,2) (0,2) (3,4) (0,5) (3,2) (4,0) (-4,2) (-3,0) (-2,0) (6,2) (0,0)	
12.	(-3,5) (-3,6) (0,4) (3,3) (0,4) (5,0) (3,0) (2,4) (6,0) (-4,2) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (2,4) (0,4) (6,4) (-2,0) (0,0)

*Skewb*

1. R' U R' U L B' U L' U R' U' B' U L' B U L' R L' B L U' B R' L
2. L' R U R L' R U R' L' U' L' B' L B U B' R U R' U' R' B R' U B' 
3. L R B L' R U R L' B U' L B U' R' B' U' B U B' L' R L R U B
4. L' R B U B' L U L U B' U' B U' L U B U L' U' R L' R' L B' U' 
5. L B' R' U R L' B R' U B' U' B U B R' L' U' R' B R' B R B' R' L'
6. U' B' U' R B L' U R' B' R L' B U' R' B' R L' R L U L' B U B U' 
7. R B R U' B L B' L U B' R' U R' B' L' B L R' U R B R B' R' B' 
8. B' L' B U R' U L' B U B' U R U L U' B' U' L' U R' U L' R B' U
9. B R B R' U L R' U L' R' L U R U R L R L R L B U' L' U' B'
10. U' B' L U' L' R L' B' L' U' R' U' B' L' R B' U R' B' U B L' R' U' L 
11. L' R B' U R' U R' L R' L' B' R U L R' B R L' R U' L U' R' B' R'
12. R B' U B L' R' B R' L' U' L' B R' U' L' U R' L' B' U' R U' B' U' B'


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 1, 2010)

You have 2-7 BLD <3 I will definitely participate.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice idea!

I have a script that generates all non-3x3x3 scrambles, which I created by cutting and pasting the code from the WCA scrambler website. So the scrambles are the same as WCA-generated ones. Then I have a Perl script that inserts all of these scrambles, plus scrambles from another file that have been generated by Cube Explorer for 3x3x3, into a template for posting here. Other than the time I spend waiting for Cube Explorer to optimize the 3x3x3 scrambles (which usually takes several hours), I'd say the whole thing takes about 5 minutes to generate. But it took many hours for me to put it all together.

So I would like to clarify:
1. Are all of the BLD events "best of x" events?
2. How about FMC - is it best of 3 too?
3. And then, relays are clearly best of 1, and everything else is average of 12?

I also wonder if you shouldn't add some extra scrambles for the multi case.

And, sigh - I guess I'll have to really and truly compete fully on this one. I will count this as my full participation competition this quarter, instead of doing one of the regular ones.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 1, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> You have 2-7 BLD <3 I will definitely participate.



As its Christmas.....



Mike Hughey said:


> Nice idea!
> 
> So I would like to clarify:
> 1. Are all of the BLD events "best of x" events?
> ...



Sorry - yes BLD events are best of x, as is FMC, relays are best effort, and everything else is avg12. I'll amend this in intro. I'm going to add skewb too.



Mike Hughey said:


> And, sigh - I guess I'll have to really and truly compete fully on this one. I will count this as my full participation competition this quarter, instead of doing one of the regular ones.



You know it makes sense.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 1, 2010)

My goal: Participate in all events possible for me.

*2x2*- 6.43, 7.63, 7.31, 6.40, (7.94), 5.86, 6.27, (3.47), 5.15, 6.46, 3.94, 7.15 = *6.26* _Comment - I couldn't turn fast for some reason, pretty bad._
*3x3*- 26.41, 25.28, 23.80, 24.09, 22.50, 28.55, (18.61), (29.30), 27.88, 21.40, 25.91, 22.72 = *24.85* _Comment - Pretty average, I need to finish up CLS... Used Petrus on these solves._
*4x4* - 1:13.43, 1:21.47, 1:32.68, 1:22.00, 1:19.75, 1:20.48, 1:19.65, (1:10.27), 1:21.74, (1:34.10), 1:20.14, 1:13.41 = *1:20.48* _Comment - So close to sub - 1:20. I need to practice executing my parities._
*5x5* - 
*6x6* - 
*7x7* - 

*2 BLD* - 
*3 BLD* - 

*3 OH* - 37.49, 35.19, 36.23, 33.32, 31.19, 28.59, (27.34), 31.96, (39.87), 28.68, 35.23, 31.86 = *32.97* _Comment - Haven't done OH in a while..._
*3 MTS* - 
*3 FMC* - 47, 53, 53 = *47 moves*


Spoiler



1. Scramble: D' F2 D2 U B' F' R2 F R' F R' U2 B R' U2 L F' U B F' L2 B' R D' B	
2x2x2: B' R E F' R U' 
2x2x3: F' D R B R' B'
EO: z2 R U' R2 F R
2x3x3: y' R U' R U' R2 U' R' U' R' U
OCLL: z' y' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 
PLL: R2 U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L
Moves: 47

2. Scramble: D' B F2 L R' D2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 D' F R U L B F L F2 U' L2 R' B2 D	
2x2x2: U L' R' F' R' U' F U
2x2x3: z' x' R U' R2 U2 R'
EO: y2 L F' L' R U' R'
2x3x3: d R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
OCLL: y' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R 
PLL: U2 y' R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 F' U F
Moves: 53

3. Scramble: D' U' L' R' D' L F R B D R' F' L2 U' R U B R2 D' L' D U F2 L R2
2x2x2: R U B' F' R
2x2x3: y2 F2 R' U' R U' F' R U2 R' U'
EO: z' U' R' F' R
2x3x3: y' R' U' R' U' R U2 R U' R'
CLS: R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
PLL: U2 y' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L 
Moves: 53


*3 Feet* - 

*2-4 Relay* - *2:03.51*
*2-5 Relay* - *4:31.83*
*2-6 Relay* - 
*2-7 Relay* - 

*Megaminx* - 
*Sq-1* - 57.76, 58.76, 1:11.40, 48.60, 50.67, 31.14, 42.33, 33.28, 42.23, 33.71, 46.80, 52.04 = *46.62*


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 1, 2010)

Here's an outline for people that want this.


```
[B]2x2[/B] -
[B]3x3[/B] - 
[B]4x4[/B] - 
[B]5x5[/B] - 
[B]6x6[/B] - 
[B]7x7[/B] - 

[B]2 BLD[/B] - 
[B]3 BLD[/B] -
[B]4 BLD[/B] - 
[B]5 BLD[/B] - 
[B]6 BLD[/B] - 
[B]7 BLD[/B] - 
[B]3 MultiBLD[/B] - 

[B]3 OH[/B] - 
[B]3 MTS[/B] - 
[B]3 FMC[/B] - 
[B]3 Feet[/B] - 

[B]2-4 Relay[/B] - 
[B]2-5 Relay[/B] - 
[B]2-6 Relay[/B] - 
[B]2-7 Relay[/B] - 

[B]Magic[/B] - 
[B]Master Magic[/B] - 
[B]Clock[/B] - 
[B]Megaminx[/B] - 
[B]Pyraminx[/B] - 
[B]Sq-1[/B] - 
[B]Skewb[/B] -
```
Just copy the above, put it into your post, and edit out the events you're not doing.


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 1, 2010)

where can i find megaminx notation?


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 1, 2010)

Umm..
A question (even though it's been answered by reading, but just double checking):

FMC, 60minute time limit, right?
What format do I submit my solves in?


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 1, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> where can i find megaminx notation?


 
Stefan's site explains it.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 1, 2010)

LearningCode said:


> FMC, 60minute time limit, right?
> What format do I submit my solves in?



Any really, as long as it is legible, and I will be able to check your results.


----------



## ianography (Dec 1, 2010)

where is this supposed to be?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 1, 2010)

Blake:
Although this has been answered already, this will help for future reference.



ianography said:


> where is this supposed to be?


The internet.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 1, 2010)

James Ludlow said:


> MultiBld, 4-*7BLD* and FMC all have 60 min time limit.
> 
> But overall competition placings will be 1point for first, 2point for second etc. Any DNS will score you [number of competitors in that particular category] +1. Eg - if only 2 people compete in 7BLD, anybody who doesn't compete will recieve 2+1 = 3points.



60 minutes for 7bld is difficult...

Seems harsh that I might get only 1 more point for a 7bld success than somebody who can't do it at all. And they might get that point back by being a few hundreths quicker in 2x2. How about a DNS counting for [number of competitors altogether in the whole competition]+1. That way it's sort of a ranking of everybody over every event. Or, bonus points for competing in particularly difficult events. Also, by 'Any DNS' you don't mean that I have to try all 5 7blds to get a result do I?!
Yes I know it sounds like I'm just trying to make the points system go my way  but I hope you see where I'm coming from


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 1, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> 60 minutes for 7bld is difficult...


Agreed - I may DNF one or two because of it - I'd love to not be constrained by it. But I bet you can beat it if you go all out.



kinch2002 said:


> Seems harsh that I might get only 1 more point for a 7bld success than somebody who can't do it at all. And they might get that point back by being a few hundreths quicker in 2x2. How about a DNS counting for [number of competitors altogether in the whole competition]+1. That way it's sort of a ranking of everybody over every event.


The thing I like about the way it is, though, is that it matches the method used in the "sum of all ranks" statistics in the WCA records.



kinch2002 said:


> Also, by 'Any DNS' you don't mean that I have to try all 5 7blds to get a result do I?!


Wimp! And anyway, there are only 3, not 5. Nothing to worry about. Come on - man up and do them all!

(I was thinking of complaining that there were only 3, but I guess I won't go there. )


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 1, 2010)

James Ludlow said:


> Stefan's site explains it.


 
thanks


----------



## Toad (Dec 1, 2010)

Definitely competing in muchos eventos in this.

Jimbo, I love you.

*2x2* - 4.80, 4.74, 4.46, 5.77, 6.41, (3.86), 6.33, 5.97, 5.97, 3.90, 5.93, (8.31) = *5.43*
Lol, PB average apparently. COLL / LBL. I should learn CLL soon...

*3x3* - 17.58, 13.60, 17.14, 16.28, 15.85, 14.68, (12.19), (19.41), 18.45, 15.25, 15.27, 15.42 = *15.95*
No warm up, major fail.

*OH* - 26.32, (40.09), 30.16, 31.71, 37.62, (26.07), 36.37, 37.06, 32.57, 28.13, 28.64, 31.55 = *32.01*
Same as above.

*4x4* - 1:23.88, (1:10.81), (1:36.40), 1:12.27, 1:34.52, 1:31.93, 1:26.78, 1:16.40, 1:25.81, 1:14.59, 1:20.65, 1:26.33 = *1:23.32*
PB single and average lol. Yeah I don't practice this.

*2-4 Relay - 1:56.18*

*Square-1* - 1:34.41, 45.77, 47.88, 1:03.97, 46.83, 1:26.83, 1:12.91, (34.47), 56.05, (1:39.47), 54.30, 1:00.78 = 1:02.97
Lol I haven't touched this puzzle for months, forgot / messed up algs on all the sup1s 

*FMC* - DNF, DNF, *34 moves*


Spoiler



Scramble: D' U' L' R' D' L F R B D R' F' L2 U' R U B R2 D' L' D U F2 L R2

Double Xcross = F2 L F U' R2 B

F2L = F U2 R' U R U2 F' L' U' L

OLL = r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r U


Insert at start = F' R F L F' R' F L'

Full solution = F' R F L F' R' F L' F2 L F U' R2 B F U2 R' U R U2 F' L' U' B' R B' R' B R B' R' B2 L U


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 1, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> 60 minutes for 7bld is difficult...
> 
> Seems harsh that I might get only 1 more point for a 7bld success than somebody who can't do it at all. And they might get that point back by being a few hundreths quicker in 2x2. How about a DNS counting for [number of competitors altogether in the whole competition]+1. That way it's sort of a ranking of everybody over every event. Or, bonus points for competing in particularly difficult events. Also, by 'Any DNS' you don't mean that I have to try all 5 7blds to get a result do I?!
> Yes I know it sounds like I'm just trying to make the points system go my way  but I hope you see where I'm coming from


 
I'll edit that out - 4and5 BLD will have 60mins, and 6 and 7 will be unlimited.

I did it this way purely because that is how it is on WCA. Besides, there's not really much of a difference between 7Bld and 2Sighted is there?


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 1, 2010)

James Ludlow said:


> I'll edit that out - 4and5 BLD will have 60mins, and 6 and 7 will be unlimited.
> 
> I did it this way purely because that is how it is on WCA. Besides, there's not really much of a difference between 7Bld and 2Sighted is there?


Awesome. I guess I'll be attempting 6bld for the first time soon  and doing another 7bld.

Yeah I just don't like the way WCA do it either


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 1, 2010)

_James Ludlow_ 

*2x2* - 8.75 9.22 7.69 (3.19) 8.03 7.83 10.06 (10.27) 7.97 9.71 7.78 7.50 = *8.45* _Comment - Particularly good as I normally struggle to Sub10 avg5._
*3x3* - 16.94 21.46 (17.15) 18.86 19.52 (23.13) 18.53 21.21 18.05 19.65 20.02 22.09 = *19.65* _Comment - Sub20 is becoming more and more common._
*4x4* - 1.14.41 1.21.21 1.17.47 (1.09.83) (1.33.75) 1.24.68 1.15.93 1.17.68 1.16.06 1.20.06 1.20.36 1.17.03 = *1.18.49* _Comment - tiring._
*5x5* - 2.35.21 2.27.86 2.22.72 2.35.38 2.16.93 (2.15.86) (2.37.78) 2.37.15 2.32.21 2.22.72 2.27.58 2.35.36 = *2.29.31* _Comment - wanted sub 2.30._
*6x6* - 4.22.41 (4.04.36) 4.22.69 4.14.56 4.08.81 4.09.90 4.08.65 4.29.59 4.44.86 4.25.56 4.10.56 (4.54.57) = *4.19.70* _Comment - I was exhausted at the end of this. I think 7x7 will probablly be a little less tiring, as its a lot easier to turn._
*7x7* - (7.43.83) 6.56.69 6.53.15 7.09.02 7.29.01 7.03.93 6.55.47 6.45.22 (6.39.68) 7.28.08 7.25.93 7.43.68 = *7.11.02* _Comment - Nice. 6.46.79mean3 in there._
*2 BLD* - DNF DNF DNF 1.27.46 1.15.96 = *1.15.96* _Comment - oddly the 2successes came from SpeedBLD. Old Pochmann still causes problems._
*3 BLD* - _Yes, I'm really pushing for a successful solve before the year is out._
*3 OH* - 48.43 52.22 46.78 54.30 51.90 (44.80) 49.88 49.13 47.00 (59.80) 50.27 55.41 = *50.53* _Comment - Like 2x2, particularly good._
*3 MTS* - 
*3 FMC* - DNF 52 DNS = *52* _Comment - see below for breakdown. Linear_
*2-4 Relay* - *1.56.19*
*2-5 Relay* - *4.19.03*
*2-6 Relay* - *8.25.72*
*2-7 Relay* - *15.33.18*
*Magic* - 1.58 1.72 1.65 1.52 1.46 1.50 (1.44) 1.58 2.44 (2.86) 1.53 1.94 = *1.69* _Comment - I have been practising. My raw speed is better, but I held back a touch for consistency on this._
*Master Magic* - 2.52 (3.25) 2.47 2.65 2.45 2.50 2.84 2.38 2.40 2.56 2.41 (2.33) = *2.52* _Your move Muckers._
*Clock* - 14.47 (13.46) 16.28 14.96 17.69 17.94 16.53 (18.03) 16.01 17.68 15.32 14.21 = *16.11*
*Megaminx* - 2.41.19 2.25.41 (2.21.38) 2.28.08 (3.02.52) 2.39.93 2.24.08 2.30.00 2.36.78 2.36.03 2.44.06 2.49.21 = *2.35.48*
*Pyraminx* -
*Sq1* - 1.01.33 55.21 1.02.44 50.97 1.11.43 1.02.50 1.24.75 (42.02) 48.21 48.90 (1.31.28) 42.38 = *58.81* _Comment - Lol - an avg of 2 halves here. the last 5 solves are easily pb avg5 I think_
*Skewb* - _Only if I can get hold of one._



Spoiler



U R U B U2 D2 R2 D R'
z2 U L U L'
B U' B' U B U B'
U F U F' U2 F' U' F
U F U' F' U2 L' U'
y z' L' U' L U B
z U' y' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 1, 2010)

Might aswell join here too! 


*2x2* - 2.91, 2.98, 2.34, 2.44, (5.15), 2.90, 2.88, (1.35), 2.90, 2.70, 1.64, 3.31 = *2.70*
*3x3* - 10.00, 8.71, 9.76, 10.18, 9.78, 9.90, (7.97), 9.97, 9.71, (10.21), 9.94, 9.65 = *9.76*
*4x4* - 49.78, 48.70, (43.81), 44.46, 47.96, 45.35, 49.86, (51.34), 46.27, 49.66, 49.26, 50.88 = *48.22*
*5x5* - 1:28.16, 1:29.30, 1:27.06, 1:32.23, 1:29.82, 1:29.49, 1:25.25, (1:37.77), 1:31.41, 1:29.29, (1:19.76), 1:30.06 = *1:29.21*
*6x6* - (2:32.51), 2:57.04, 2:57.15, 2:48.42, 2:51.92, (3:03.48), 2:50.14, 2:35.60, 2:40.94, 2:38.38, 2:58.28, 2:55.79 = *2:49.37*
*7x7* - 4:47.22, 4:46.19, 4:33.97, 4:18.85, 4:45.59, 4:56.66, 4:38.99, 5:02.11, 4:55.25, 4:26.06, 4:38.23, 5:06.00 = *4:45.03*

*2 BLD* - 14.76+, 31.16, 10.81+, DNF(14.41), 22.61+ = *10.81*
*3 BLD* - 1:13.22, 1:23.77, DNF(1:23.13), DNF(1:14.30), 1:25.95 = *1:13.22*
*4 BLD* - 8:49.56, 7:53.33, 7:33.42 = *7:33.42*
*5 BLD* - DNF, DNF, 20:39.91 =* 20:39.91* - WTF? that's incredible for me!!
*3 MultiBLD* - *4/4* 19:00 - Sweet 

*3 OH* - 19.80, 20.20, 19.93, 20.67, 20.04, 16.47, (26.63), 20.86, 17.21, 22.36, 16.54, (12.64) = *19.41* - PLL skip on the 12.
*3 MTS* - 49.39, 49.55, 54.87, 53.65, (1:05.75), 53.97, 53.91, (35.95), 51.28, 45.43, 43.38, 44.41 = *49.98*
*3 Feet* - 1:30.69, 1:41.11, 1:41.49, (1:25.37), (2:17.08), 1:54.72, 1:47.26, 1:43.82, 1:42.01, 1:40.52, 1:29.49, 1:27.74 = *1:39.88* - glad that's over

*2-4 Relay* - *1:01.49* - DP
*2-5 Relay* - *2:40.07*
*2-6 Relay* -* 5:33.54* 
*2-7 Relay* -* 10:56.09*

*Magic* - 1.33, 1.33, (3.28+), 1.28, 1.27, (1.19), 1.22, 2.44, 1.28, 1.31, 1.31, 1.22 = *1.40*
*Master Magic* - 3.58, 3.91, 3.61, 4.33, 4.08, (3.50), 3.78, (4.53), 4.05, 3.55, 4.11, 3.77 = *3.88*
*Clock* - 10.34, 10.11, 9.49, 9.36, 10.23, 8.56, (8.07), (10.53), 9.31, 8.89, 8.20, 9.62 = *9.41*
*Megaminx* - 54.72, 59.33, (1:01.63), 1:01.22, 59.97, 56.81, 54.72, 57.33, 56.09, 58.38, (53.71), 57.86 = *57.64* - :/
*Pyraminx* - 5.58, 4.73, (2.90), 5.55, 4.30, 5.33, 2.98, 4.44, 3.81, 5.38, (7.85), 4.05 = *4.61*
*Sq-1* - 19.88, 17.40, 20.30, (32.92), 19.81, 20.04, 22.51, (17.20), 18.16, 21.00, 21.45, 18.64 = *19.92*

*3x3 FMC* -* 29*

#1: 35


Spoiler



Scramble: D' F2 D2 U B' F' R2 F R' F R' U2 B R' U2 L F' U B F' L2 B' R D' B 
Solution: U' L' B L F' B L' B2 D' R B' D B z2 U' F' U L F' L' F' U' F U2 F' U' F' D' F U2 F' D F2 U' F' U (35)

2x2x2: U' L' B L F' B L' B2 (8)
2x2x3: D' R B' D B (13)
F2L-1: z2 U' F' U L F' L' F' (20)
Leave 3 corners: U' F U2 F' U . F U' F' 
Insert at . : U2 F' D' F U2 F' D F
AUF: U

Comment: OK Solution. Found an insertion that I'm quite proud of xD 35 is a respectable result for me 


#2: 35


Spoiler



Scramble: D' B F2 L R' D2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 D' F R U L B F L F2 U' L2 R' B2 D 
Solution: F' D R' D' L' F L2 F' U R' F' R' D2 L' B L B L2 U' L' U L B L B' L B L2 F' L B' L' F L2 B (35)

Premove B
2x2x3: F' D R' D' L' F L2 F' U R' F' R' D2 (13)
F2L-1: L' B L B (17)
Leave 3 Corners: L2 U' L' U L B L B' L B L' B' (29
L3C: B L' F' L B' L' F L2 (37)
Undo premove: B (38)
Three moves cancel.

Comment: Pretty bummed that I didn't beat the first scramble. But 35 is still OK. I found a quite good start on this one but couldn't fund a good ending :/


#3: 29


Spoiler



Scramble: D' U' L' R' D' L F R B D R' F' L2 U' R U B R2 D' L' D U F2 L R2
Solution: F2 L U' R' B F2 U F2 U2 F R2 F2 R' F' D' F2 D F D' F2 L D' R2 D L' D' R2 D2 F2 (29)

2x2x2: F2 L U' R' B (5)
2x2x3: F2 U F2 U2 (9)
F2L-1: F R (11)
EO: R F2 R' (14)
Leave 3 corners: F' D' F2 D F D' F2 D (22)
L3C: D' L D' R2 D L' D' R2 D2 (31)
AUF: F2 (32)
3 moves cancel. 

Comment: Yay! sub-30!  Very pleased with this start, the end though, was meh. Fortunately I got a few cancellations in there


----------



## (X) (Dec 1, 2010)

2x2-Average of 12: 4.23
4.49 4.23 (3.06) (8.00) 3.69 3.75 5.80 4.52 3.44 4.11 4.96 3.33 

3x3-Average of 12: 13.16
14.09 13.23 12.46 13.12 12.17 13.75 (11.65) 14.15 12.52 13.96 (15.12) 12.15 

4x4-
5x5-
7x7-
Megaminx-
Pyraminx-
OH- Average of 12: 26.47
30.09 24.71 (18.77) 24.77 32.01 26.88 25.80 26.28 25.70 23.29 (34.57) 25.21 
3BLD-
2BLD-
FMC-
MTS-
Skewb-
2-4-
2-5-


----------



## joey (Dec 1, 2010)

Eurgh, I'm tempted to do this.


----------



## Xishem (Dec 1, 2010)

*2x2* - 9.61 7.02 7.42 8.70 7.59 5.30 7.03 9.82 9.84 (5.19) 9.28 (10.32) = *8.16*
*3x3* - 25.00 18.06 21.93 (27.34) 25.44 21.20 22.49 21.51 20.89 (17.12) 17.78 23.46 = *21.77*

*3 BLD* -

*3 OH* - (38.46) (61.25) 54.80 39.40 55.06 57.95 41.06 45.70 45.39 57.64 46.00 41.60 = *48.46*
*3 MTS* - 4:07.50 3:58.37 3:02.87 4:48.64 2:31.87 3:59.60 3:13.48 2:03.09 (1:47.30) [1:39.23 (DNF)] 2:01.73 1:56.76 = *3:10.39*
*3 FMC* - 
*3 Feet* -

*Sq-1* - (76.82) 64.52 71.01 62.45 48.88 56.11 50.86 (40.44) 72.31 51.74 62.22 56.15 = *59.62*

Very happy that I got sub-1 in Sq-1.


----------



## gymnerd (Dec 1, 2010)

*2x2* - 23.91, 9.74, 9.66, 10.90, (28.25), 13.21, 10.97, 9.00, 8.63, 9.73, 10.02, (7.39) = *11.58*
*3x3* - 24.34, 24.97, 24.64, (29.87), 26.75, 22.17, (18.22), 27.09, 18.84, 25.91, 23.93, 23.79 = *24.24*


----------



## 04mucklowd (Dec 1, 2010)

James Ludlow said:


> ]James Ludlow[/I]
> 
> *Master Magic* - _Its gonna be a sub 2.8 to win this event I think_


 
Oh nonono james
This is not going to happen I will make sure of it hehehe

2x2: 6.59, 4.33, DNF(5.88), 4.97, 3.71, 5.11, 3.84, 3.98, 3.81, 5.77, 2.66, 4.52 = 4.66
3x3: 17.67, 15.45, 15.36, 21.32, 16.79, 14.97, 19.00, 18.30, 18.02, 15.78, 15.76, 15.34 = 16.75
2x2 BLD: DNF, 1:15.86, DNF, 1:24.33, DNF
5x5: 2:05.56, 2:02.04, 2:09.09, 1:56.22, 2:11.30, 2:06.95, 1:58.28, 2:17.88, 2:27.80, 2:25.16, 2:11.60, 2:20.47 = 2:10.83


----------



## aronpm (Dec 1, 2010)

I guess I should compete 

*2x2* - 8.22, 5.86, 5.19, 9.66, 10.06, (5.05), (11.75), 8.47, 7.96, 5.40, 7.38, 7.50 = 7.57
*3x3* - 15.86, 17.93, 19.97, 20.21, 18.05, (14.81), 18.80, (DNF(1.00)), 18.71, 18.75, 17.59, 18.94 = 18.48

*2 BLD* - 14.66, 19.36, 32.58, 16.68, 20.27 = 14.66
*3 BLD* - DNF(40.67), 39.44, 50.96, DNF(50.85), 49.24 = 39.44
*4 BLD* - DNF(4:34.26), DNF(4:55.36), DNF(4:26.18) = DNF
*3 MultiBLD* - 4/10 = -2 points in 24:48.83


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 1, 2010)

Gonna take me a longggggggggg time. Will do them after final exams.
*2x2* -
*3x3* - 
*4x4* - 
*5x5* - 
*6x6* - 
*7x7* - 

*2 BLD* - 

*3 OH* - 
*3 MTS* - 
*3 FMC* - 
*3 Feet* - 

*2-4 Relay* - 
*2-5 Relay* - 
*2-6 Relay* - 
*2-7 Relay* - 

*Magic* - 
*Master Magic* - 
*Clock* - 
*Pyraminx* - 
*Skewb* -


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 1, 2010)

I think I will try every event that I can (that I have puzzles for) as well. I think this will be the first time I've done a non-BLD 5x5x5 average since US Nationals 2008 :-s


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 1, 2010)

*2x2* - 3.22, 3.36, 4.72, 4.94, DNF(5.72), 3.44, 4.33, 3.02, 3.94, 3.96, 2.81, 4.27 = *3.92*
*3x3* - 17.72, 14.19, 12.58, 13.43, 12.15, 13.11, 12.47, 15.71, 13.72, 13.31, 14.97, 14.69 = *13.82*
*4x4* - 1:18.36, 1:23.53, 1:18.81, 1:25.91, 1:19.71, 1:16.90, 1:09.15, 1:18.69, (1:29.52), 1:20.41, (1:04.84), 1:12.00 = *1:18.35*
*5x5* - 2:20.44, 2:00.66, 2:03.38, 2:07.81, 2:41.05, 2:17.22, 2:07.08, 2:16.31, 2:06.50, 2:18.02, 2:12.80, 2:18.59 = *2:12.82*
*6x6* - 4:16.63, 3:48.16, 4:17.00, 4:36.90, 3:52.72, 4:26.77, 4:15.02, 3:56.05, 4:11.15, 4:05.33, 4:22.36, DNF(4:37.15) = *4:13.99*
*7x7* - 

*2 BLD* - DNF(45.08), DNF(52.52), DNF(53.84), DNF(29.00), DNF(1:08.94) = *DNF*
*3 BLD* -

*3 OH* - 31.75, 29.43, 28.09, 29.65, 28.90, 34.84, 28.06, 30.66, 36.93, 28.86, 26.55, 30.53 = *30.08*
*3 FMC* - 

*2-4 Relay* - *1:25.11*
*2-5 Relay* - 
*2-6 Relay* - 
*2-7 Relay* - 

*Magic* - 
*Master Magic* - 
*Clock* - 17.33, 22.44, 17.41, 20.00, 20.08, 22.52, 17.30, 19.55, 14.15, 15.22, 16.93, 17.91 = *18.42*
*Megaminx* - 
*Pyraminx* - 
*Sq-1* - 26.31, 46.06, 23.50, 44.40, 43.30, 40.47, 45.19, 28.38, 34.63, 41.50, 21.68, 42.44 = *37.01*

Yay! I'm in.


----------



## joey (Dec 1, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> I think I will try every event that I can (that I have puzzles for) as well. I think this will be the first time I've done a non-BLD 5x5x5 average since US Nationals 2008 :-s


 
Why do you need to do it non-BLD?


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 1, 2010)

I just made an attempt at FMC =x
I haven't gotten much practise with FMC, so..
This has been fun ^^

*3x3 FMC:*
1. Scramble: D' F2 D2 U B' F' R2 F R' F R' U2 B R' U2 L F' U B F' L2 B' R D' B 
Solve: U' L' B L F' R B2 L' F' L D' L2 D F' D2 F' L D R L' F2 R' D2 F L D2 B R D' R' B' D B L u' L' D' L u L' F2 L2 B' D F2 D' B D F2 D' L2 F2 D
-53moves-

2. Scramble: D' F2 D2 U B' F' R2 F R' F R' U2 B R' U2 L F' U B F' L2 B' R D' B
Solve: L' B' L U' B' D F U' R2 D' B L' D L U R' U' R B' U' B2 U2 R2 U' R' U R' F R2 F' D B' D' F2 D B D' R F2 R' B' R F2 R' F2 B
-46moves-

3. Scramble: D' U' L' R' D' L F R B D R' F' L2 U' R U B R2 D' L' D U F2 L R2
Solve: L F U' D2 R F2 R' D' R' B' D B2 R2 F2 U' F U' R U2 B U2 B' U B U' B' L R U2 R' L2 U R U' L2 U2 R' U L' U
-40moves-

Heh, seems that each consecutive FMC solve is getting a lower move-count ^^


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 1, 2010)

joey said:


> Why do you need to do it non-BLD?


 


I'm using this as an excuse to do some serious non-BLD solving too. It will be interesting to see how well I can do in the overall scoring, despite my terrible speedsolving times.

Although it would be kind of fun to do an average of 12 of 7x7x7 BLD...


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 2, 2010)

first full "weekly comp" I'll do since early 2008 

*2x2 - *
*3x3 - *
*4x4 - *
*5x5 - *
*6x6 - *
*7x7 - *

*2bld - *
*3bld - *
*4bld - * 8:00.96, DNF
*5bld - *
*multi - *

*OH - *
*Feet - *
*MTS - *
*FMC - *
*2-4 - *
*2-5 - *
*2-6 - *
*2-7 - *

*Magic - *
*MM - *
*Clock - *
*Mega - *
*Pyra - *
*Sq1 - *
*Skewb - *


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 2, 2010)

Contemplating whether to do everything BLD. I'm going to struggle with attempting many 6/7blds, and I also can't do megaminx or sq-1 (or skewb as I don't have one) yet. Anyone got a link to a decent megabld tutorial? Currently I don't have much clue what to do as I don't fancy trying to do comms all the way. Any equivalent to U2/R2 type methods?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 2, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Contemplating whether to do everything BLD. I'm going to struggle with attempting many 6/7blds, and I also can't do megaminx or sq-1 (or skewb as I don't have one) yet. Anyone got a link to a decent megabld tutorial? Currently I don't have much clue what to do as I don't fancy trying to do comms all the way. Any equivalent to U2/R2 type methods?


 
I think you should just go for doing as well as you can normally. It would be fun to see how close you can come to the top.

(And I'm not doing everything BLD on this one. If things weren't so busy this time of year, I might consider it, but as is, there's no way.)

As for megaminx BLD tutorial, I don't think there is one, but it's fairly easy to figure out - just swap 2 pieces back and forth to solve pieces one at a time. It's kind of like M2 or Classic Pochmann, but not quite as easy. You need a good edges commutator (10 moves) and a good corners commutator (8 moves). A couple of them to choose from can help - they'll be related. Then an edge pair flipper and a corner twister (you almost certainly already know the corner twister) and you're done. And I still think the way to go on this is to do orient-permute, but I haven't had time to try it yet. Go for a known orientation, and all of a sudden it's easier to memorize the pieces (fewer letters) and you need fewer setup moves. But other people seem to think it's not a good idea.


----------



## Faz (Dec 2, 2010)

*2x2* - 3.02, 2.90, 1.97, 2.81, 3.59, 2.27, 2.43, 1.33, 3.03, 2.59, 1.55, 2.69 = 2.53
*2 BLD* - DNF(9.03), DNF(17.65), 8.22, 14.72, 10.72+ = 8.22
*3 BLD* - 1:03.90, DNF, 49.44, 1:11.28, DNF = 49.44
*Magic* - 1.44, 1.43, (1.91), 1.44, 1.38, 1.44, 1.34, 1.61, 1.31, 1.43, 1.40, (1.30) = 1.42
lolwut
*Clock* - 13.15, 12.38, 12.07, 19.90, 16.35, 13.67, 11.79, 14.05, 14.95, 16.56, 10.22, 10.12 = 13.52
I suck.
*Pyraminx* - 6.00, 6.88, 3.59, 7.59, 7.40, 7.91, 4.39, 4.21, 4.86, 7.50, 3.88, 5.14 = 5.78
Ugh hopeless.
*Sq-1* - 25.71, 18.07, 21.00, 19.69, 18.09, 17.05, 23.70, 18.77, 28.15, 19.43, 22.04, 22.67 = 20.92

That's all I'm doing because cbf.


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 2, 2010)

2x2: 9.26, (14.40), 11.79, 10.32, 8.40, 8.75, (5.93), 6.10, 10.55, 7.83, 9.07, 9.44 = 9.15 Ok...
2BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF, 39.55, DNF = 39.55 YES!
3x3: 42.21, 43.10, 38.15, (33.68), 39.91, 43.02, (49.05), 45.58, 46.97, 36.41, 40.28, 47.33 = 42.29
Magic: 2.31, 2.33, 1.40, 1.66, (1.10), 1.88, (DNF), 2.18, 1.34, 1.26, 2.10, 2.06 = 1.85
Master: 6.72, (8.73), 5.57, 5.53, 7.33, 5.54, (4.69), 6.32, 5.75, 6.00, 5.96, 5.55 = 6.03
Pyra: 10.12, 9.56, 10.32, 5.90, (5.04), 12.46, 13.77, (14.82), 11.21, 8.34, 12.01, 12.53 = 10.62
Mega: 4:45.30, 5:16.02, 5:38.21, (4:09.28), 5:53.70, (5:55.42), 5:41.93, 5:43.08, 4:36.12, 5:02.11, 4:56.63, 5:50.84 = 5:20.39 
Skewb: 17.90,, 17.34, (12.96), 20.08, 15.10, 20.48, 13.93, 17.21, 16.55, (24.34), 19.08, 18.93 = 17.66 Haven't practised in ages
@James Ludlow Thanks!


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2010)

*2x2* -
*3x3* - 
*4x4* - 
*5x5* - 
*6x6* - 
*7x7* - 

*2 BLD* - 
*3 BLD* -
*4 BLD* - 
*3 MultiBLD* - 

*3 OH* - 
*3 MTS* - 
*3 FMC* - 
*3 Feet* - 

*2-4 Relay* - 
*2-5 Relay* - 
*2-6 Relay* - 
*2-7 Relay* - 

*Magic* - 
*Master Magic* - 
*Clock* - 
*Megaminx* - 
*Pyraminx* - 7.55, (8.18), (3.59), 8.15, 7.33, 7.77, 4.25, 6.78, 3.83, 6.71, 5.59, 6.86 - 6.48 
*Sq-1* - 
*Skewb* -

Will need to borrow some cubes at meetups (magics, 6x6)


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 2, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Skewb: Can you explain the notation it's a bit weird


 
I shall find out lol.

EDIT - here we go - 

[22:11] <+Venim> put a corner facing you
[22:11] <+Venim> R is the DR corner
[22:11] <+Venim> L is the DL
[22:11] <+Venim> B is the one you can't see
[22:11] <+Venim> U is the on across from the one facing you

or check this Skewb scrambler

[22:15] <+Venim> its close
[22:15] <+Venim> instead of F
[22:15] <+Venim> you use U
[22:15] <+Venim> which is the opposite corner of F


----------



## cubefan4848 (Dec 2, 2010)

*3x3* - 24.22, 23.59, (DNF), (20.58), 21.66, 27.14, 28.83, 21.47, 23.28, 20.83, 20.97, 22.53= 23.45
*4x4* - 
*5x5* - 

*2 BLD* - 
*3 BLD* -

*3 OH* - 54.80, (33.95), 52.65, 45.94, 55.18, 44.13, 47.83, (1:08.94), 43.85, 57.17, 40.90, 48.20= 49.07 
*3 MTS* - 
*3 FMC* - 
*3 Feet* - 

*Magic* - 2.26, 2.45, 2.40, 1.95, 1.84, 2.35, 2.19, 1.95, 1.99, 1.99, 1.94, 1.73= 2.09
*Master Magic* - 7.15, 5.94, 5.99, 11.44, 7.21, 5.73, 7.46, 7.25, 5.50, 6.01, 5.63, 5.55= 6.39 
*Pyraminx* - 6.21, (8.11), 5.18, 5.02, 5.48, (4.45), 5.90, 6.50, 5.90, 6.63, 6.68, 6.16= 5.97
*Skewb* -


----------



## Laura O (Dec 3, 2010)

*2x2* - 6.34, 6.18, 6.27, (7.95), 6.67, 5.87, 5.79, 6.36, 5.87, (4.91), 7.40, 5.96 = 6.27
*3x3* - 21.83, 24.53, 21.61, 20.66, 22.31, 24.24, 18.92, (24.61), 21.78, 22.12, 21.20, (18.46) = 21.92
*4x4* - 1:33.06, 1:29.80, 1:31.19, 1:32.02, 1:24.96, (1:43.00), 1:24.77, 1:30.30, 1:23.18, (1:22.97), 1:29.58, 1:27.97 = 1:28.68
*5x5* - 2:59.63, 2:52.13, 2:50.36, 2:55.86, 2:52.93, 2:52.28, (2:45.75), (3:40.81), 2:58.02, 2:46.53, 2:52.86, 2:46.33 = 2:52.69

*6x6* - 
*7x7* - 

*2 BLD* - 
*3 BLD* -

*3 OH* - 
*3 MTS* - 
*3 FMC* - 
*3 Feet* - 

*2-4 Relay* - 2:07.75
*2-5 Relay* - 4:52.68
*2-6 Relay* - 10:09.83
*2-7 Relay* - 18:26.54

*Magic* - 
*Master Magic* - 
*Clock* - (8.94), 8.15, 7.63, 7.66, 8.58, 8.08, 7.69, 7.46, 8.22, (6.97), 7.59, 7.81 = 7.89

*Megaminx* - 3:44.73, 3:38.84, 3:17.96, 3:16.42, (2:51.56), (3:45.82), 3:38.84, 3:16.06, 3:19.45, 3:42.38, 3:23.32, 3:13.97 = 3:27.20
*Pyraminx* - 
*Sq-1* - 
*Skewb* -


----------



## Johan444 (Dec 3, 2010)

*2x2* - (17.40), 8.09, 6.13, 6.21, 8.38, 6.35, 9.38, 5.74, (4.71), 6.00, 4.86, 9.78+ = *7.09*
*3x3* - 21.59, (14.58), 17.09, 19.08, 19.39, 18.53, 17.32, 19.46, (21.68), 15.56, 17.50, 18.62 = *18.41*
*4x4* - 1:50.96[DP], 1:52.33[DP], 1:44.02[OP], 1:51.64[PP], 1:43.41[PP], (1:27.70), 1:45.28[DP], 1:51.70[DP, OLL skip], 1:39.58, (2:00.72[OP]), 1:44.97[OP], 1:40.05 = *1:46.39*

*3 BLD* - 4:28.54, 4:49.88, 4:16.14, DNF(4:36.12), 3:56.14 = *3:56.14*

*2-4 Relay* - 2:21.63[DP]

I've barely touched anything but 3x3 in ages xd


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 3, 2010)

*2x2 -* 2.74, (4.10), 2.71, (1.95), 3.24, 3.10, 2.40, 2.63, 2.43, 2.05, 2.66, 3.81 = 2.78 
 So easy scrambles.
*3x3 -* 8.89, 9.10, 10.18, (15.63), 10.89, 8.93, 9.28, 10.68, 10.78, 9.08, (8.29), 9.64 = 9.74
 sub-10!
*3 OH -* (23.16), 18.07, 18.41, 18.48, 19.51, 18.20, 19.91, 19.16, 22.88, 16.52, 18.11, (14.18) = 18.92  pwing at everything today 
*4x4 -* 58.34, 50.32, 50.94, 48.36, 53.46, 52.15, (42.88), 54.80, 51.26, (1:02.58), 49.67, 44.70 = 51.40
Last solve made it kinda decent.
*2 BLD -* 36.39, 24.37, DNF, DNF, 26.48 = 24.37
Stupid Y-Perm corners 
*3 BLD -* DNF, 1:06.27, 1:20.04, DNF, 1:04.43 = 1:04.43
Really happy with this 
*Magic -* 1.53, 1.40, 3.11+, 2.91, 3.05, 8.69, 2.11, (DNF(1.13)), (1.15), 2.46, 1.61, 2.18 = 2.91
:O SO FAST!!!111
*Master Magic -* 4.96, 5.03, 6.41+, 3.34, (2.69), 3.68, 4.59, 5.93+, 5.38, (7.21+), 4.27, 7.06+ = 5.07
Insanely good avg.
*4x4 BLD -* DNF, DNF, DNF
NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I just forgot to do PLL parity for the last one :'(
*5x5 BLD -* 40:42.3, DNF, DNF = 40:42.3
 new PB
*Multi BLD -* 2/3 9:50.19
*Pyra -* 7.73, 7.64, 5.28, (11.90), 9.82, 5.91, 11.13, 9.55, (5.10), 10.21, 6.26, 6.08 = 7.96

1. D' F2 D2 U B' F' R2 F R' F R' U2 B R' U2 L F' U B F' L2 B' R D' B (scramble)

U B L B2 U2 L' U2
z2 y' U' R' B' D' B U B' D B R' F
R' U R U' R' U' R U'
F R' F R F2 

weiß blau rot - grün gelb orange - gelb grün rot


----------



## irontwig (Dec 3, 2010)

FMC#1: DNF 
FMC#2: 34 moves :|


Spoiler



F' D R2 B' R' B' L' U D B' L D L D B' D' B' L2 B' L2 B L2 B' L2 B L B2 R' B L' B' R B L

F' D R2 B' R' B' L' U [2x2x2+two pairs]
D B' L D L D B' D' B' [F2L-1]
L2 B' L2 B L2 B' L2 B L B' [Leaving three corners]
B' R' B L' B' R B L [L3C]

Found this mediocre start at 55 minutes, didn't bother with insertions.


FMC#3: 29 moves 


Spoiler



U L U2 R' F D2 B R F B' L B R2 B' L' B U' R' F R L2 F' D' U L2 D U' F' L2

U L U2 R' F [Two squares]
D2 B R F R2.U' R' F R [Leaving three corners and edges]
L2 F' D' U L2 D U' F' L2 [Solving edges]

To solve the corners insert R2 B' L B R2 B' L' B at dot (two moves cancel)

Even nicer in STM (26).


----------



## Chrish (Dec 3, 2010)

*2x2* - 5.09, 4.88, 5.55, 6.31, 6.83, 4.76, 7.38, 5.83, 3.92, 4.52, 4.17, 6.14 = 5.44
*3x3* - 17.44, 17.33, 17.24, 17.04, 19.08, 16.00, 20.79, 15.55, 16.48, 17.77, 20.32 (damn E-perm..), 19.41 = 17.78
*4x4* - 
*5x5* - 
*7x7* - 

*2 BLD* - 
*3 BLD* -

*2-4 Relay* - 
*2-5 Relay* - 

*Magic* -

I'll do the rest some other time, not quite in the mood.


----------



## celli (Dec 3, 2010)

*2x2* = 12.19, 11.53, 11.94, 13.22, (09.56), 11.92, 10.96, 11.50, 11.02, 09.83, 12.69, (14.51)= 11.68
*3x3 *= (42.48), 34.04, 38.66, (25.52), 40.06, 39.31, 31.12, 32.23, 32.18, 27.84, 27.02, 40.38 = 34.28 
only one second from my PB Ao12!!! 25.52 almost new PB, but locked up in my U-perm 
*4x4* = 4:24.91, 4:01.96, 2:54.89, 2:50.66, 4:07.88, 3:47.16, (2:32.66), 2:58.99, 2:57.64, 3:05.97, 3:25.60, 2:59.86 = 3:19.06
NEW PB and new PB Ao5: 03:00.87 (solves 7-11) Haven't done 4x4 in a really long time, so the first solves were pretty bad, but after that it went good!
*5x5* = 5:50.30, (11:26.87), 5:33.55, 5:44.83, 6:02.62, 6:36.75, 5:49.10, 5:30.16, 5:25.91, 6:50.98, (4:58.40), 6:20.60 = 5:58.48
YEAH NEW PB, second solve: couldn't remember my oll-alg, performed it wrong (around 7 minutes then) and had to go back to the centers, so that sucked.

*2-4 relay* = 4:15.11
*2-5 relay* = 10.14.80 5x5 is really bad, I average like around 6/7 minutes, so...

*Pyraminx* = 15.25, 23.33, (10.16), 30.11, 28.96, 28.97, 24.60, 17.83, 31.10, (32.13), 28.90, 23.10 = 25.22
Really bad Ao12 for me (normal = 20 sec.), haven't touched my pyraminx in a very long time...


----------



## Puzzle (Dec 3, 2010)

*2x2*: 3.89 - 3.47, (2.83), 4.38, (5.83), 3.91, 3.44, 3.97, 3.30, 4.50, 4.34, 2.97, 4.66 (quite nice)
*3x3*: 14.01 - 14.47, (12.00), 13.72, 13.33, 13.19, 14.28, (15.83), 13.05, 13.86, 15.19, 14.52, 14.50 (argh. btw average average )
*4x4*: 1:14.21 - 1:25.97, 1:22.38, (1:31.94), 1:10.05, 1:07.18, 1:17.33, 1:05.25, (1:01.86), 1:11.77, 1:15.65, 1:19.00, 1:07.47
*5x5*: 2:30.68 - 2:24.44, (1:58.90), 2:27.25, 2:17.47, 2:41.94, 2:18.58+, 2:38.46, 2:23.38, (DNF), 2:44.44, 2:46.72, 2:24.15
*3OH*: 26.68 - 23.83, 28.28, 27.93, 21.88, 28.65, 28.83, (31.83), 29.13, 26.27, (18.90), 25.44, 26.53 (f*ckin' awesome single)
*Pyra*: 4.33 - 4.44, 4.09, (2.61), (5.55), 3.18, 4.56, 3.97, 4.59, 4.62, 5.03, 5.05, 3.78 (joke scrambles good average lolsingle)
*Megaminx*: 1:37.61 - 1:39.15, 1:34.91, 1:32.44, 1:32.43, 1:35.00, 1:33.15, (1:50.15), 1:45.22, 1:48.86, 1:40.03, (1:29.94), 1:34.86
*2-3-4 relay*: 1:30.83
*2-3-4-5 relay*: 4:31.55


----------



## flan (Dec 3, 2010)

*2x2* --11.41 -- 12.40, 7.01, 10.10, 12.40, 13.31, 6.69, 9.76, 9.84, 19.57, 17.80, 8.36, 13.14
*3x3* --25.90-- 21.29, 26.33, 29.99, 28.41, 28.15, 27.44, 23.93, 26.71, 22.82, 23.40, 21.78, 34.49
*4x4* - 
*5x5* - 4:15.10
*6x6* - 
*7x7* - 

*2 BLD* - 
*3 BLD* -
*4 BLD* - 
*5 BLD* - 
*6 BLD* - 
*7 BLD* - 
*3 MultiBLD* - 

*3 OH* - 
*3 MTS* - 
*3 FMC* - 
*3 Feet* - 

*2-4 Relay* - 
*2-5 Relay* - 
*2-6 Relay* - 
*2-7 Relay* - 

*Magic* - 
*Master Magic* - 
*Clock* - 
*Megaminx* - 
*Pyraminx* - 
*Sq-1* - 40.38, 1:25.55, 48.16, 1:34.11
*Skewb* -

I'll update as I go allong


----------



## Kian (Dec 3, 2010)

*2x2* - 5.91, 5.96, 5.55, (7.01), (5.14), 5.43, 5.78, 6.01, 6.07, 5.55, 5.16, 6.11
*3x3* - (18.33), 16.91, 16.28, 15.88, 14.33, 15.40, 13.03, 16.32, 15.13, 16.70, 14.35, (12.33) 
*4x4* - 57.79, (1:12.44), 1:03.93, 57.57, 1:03.71, 1:06.75, 58.22, 1:04.12, 1:04.77, 1:06.50, 1:05.99, (56.35) 
*5x5* - 1:56.89, 2:11.30, 2:11.84, 2:05.13, 2:17.47, 2:15.27, (2:30.81), 2:08.06, 2:09.00, 1:54.06, (1:52.65), 2:04.57 
*7x7* - 

*2 BLD* - 
*3 BLD* -
*3 MultiBLD* - 

*3 OH* - 20.00, 28.00, 29.50, 25.94, 26.26, (30.00), (19.31), 22.27, 28.41, 25.63, 25.60, 27.76 
*3 MTS* - 
*3 FMC* - 
*3 Feet* - 

*2-4 Relay* - 1:20.01
*2-5 Relay* - 

*Magic* - 
*Clock* - 20.78, (15.89), 16.86, 18.53, 16.86, 19.03, 18.53, 16.79, 17.76, 19.87, (21.94), 18.22
*Pyraminx* - 9.87, 11.31, 13.55, 13.62, 13.79, (17.55), 10.60, 11.13, 12.71, 11.73, (9.71), 11.69


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 4, 2010)

These are the events I usually do for weekly competitions. I may decide to do more for this one, since there is one full month to do it.

*2x2:* (3.64), 4.91, 5.91, (6.31), 5.83, 4.57, 5.56, 4.91, 5.09, 5.46, 4.26, 5.42 => 5.19

*3x3:* (18.47), 17.49, 14.51, 13.29, 13.52, 15.05, (10.29), 17.27, 14.14, 15.41, 13.82, 14.30 => 14.88

Comment: This was a really good average for me. The 10.29 was a new PB (nonlucky)!

*4x4:* 1:12.03, 1:10.53, 1:05.11, 1:12.73, 1:11.01, 1:10.05, (1:01.02), 1:02.79, 1:10.98, (1:15.01), 1:12.29, 1:11.71 => 1:09.92

*5x5:* 2:28.83, 2:39.63, 2:27.52, 2:56.25, 2:44.38, 2:56.69, 3:03.97, 2:48.70, 2:51.03, (3:23.71), 2:54.79, (2:12.14) => 2:47.18

*2x2 BLD:* 27.77, 28.51, DNF, DNF, 19.22 => 19.22

*3x3 OH:* 38.76, (50.68), 32.52, 37.86, 32.33, 36.17, 37.59, 35.75, 40.51, (30.80), 35.30, 40.52 => 36.73

*2-4 Relay:* 1:21.28

*2-5 Relay:* 4:41.91

*Magic:* 1.29, 1.39, 1.30, 1.63, 1.95, 1.52, 1.39, (2.25), 2.19, 1.56, 1.42, (1.27) => 1.56

*Master Magic:* 2.93, (3.08), 2.77, 3.01, 2.73, 2.74, 2.86, 2.85, (2.67), 2.70, 2.70, 2.71 => 2.80

*Clock:* 12.82, 14.06, (17.54), 13.83, 16.34, 16.32, 15.68, 11.86, 13.37, 15.83, 16.81, (10.98) => 14.69

*Pyraminx:* 10.00, 10.85, (6.25), 9.49, (12.86), 8.37, 10.55, 7.92, 8.11, 10.71, 10.66, 8.41 => 9.51

*Square-1:* (1:13.94), 55.59, 1:10.46, 1:03.04, 58.99, 54.94, 53.37, 47.58, 45.56, (44.64), 51.28, 54.74 => 55.55


----------



## joey (Dec 5, 2010)

*3x3:* 9.57, 11.77, (9.56), 11.05, 11.69, 11.77, 11.92, 10.65, 10.59, 11.21, (11.96), 11.41 -> 11.16

*2-4:* 1:14.54

*2-5:* 3:15.44

*2-7:* 13:20.35


----------



## Shortey (Dec 5, 2010)

2x2: 9.38, 2.96, 2.73, 4.51, 2.61, 3.07, 3.51, 2.86, 1.68, 3.82, 2.61, 2.66 = 3.13
3x3: 9.75, 9.98, 8.60, 11.93, 9.20, 7.00[LL skip -.-], 6.82[Full step oO], 9.32, 11.15, 7.78, 9.94, 10.60 = 9.33
5x5: 1:37.06, 1:37.70, 1:29.70, 1:57.64, 1:40.98, 1:40.60 1:35.33 1:52.72


----------



## slocuber (Dec 5, 2010)

222 - 4.12, 5.58, 3.84, 5.43, 5.12, 4.47, 4.20, 4.86, 3.57, 5.03, 3.68, 4.35 = 4.51
333 - 15.88, 15.63, 13.86, 15.77, 15.37, 14.03, 12.32, 14.43, 13.67, 12.35, 14.53, 15.23 = 14.49
444 - 
555-
666-
333oh-
minx-
pyraminx- 11.97, 8.59, 4.77, 14.17, 14.22, 10.86, 12.27, 11.04, 9.27, 9.22, 16.22, 11.06 = 11.27
sq1-


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 5, 2010)

Shortey said:


> 3x3: 9.75, 9.98, 8.60, 11.93, 9.20, 7.00[LL skip -.-], 6.82[Full step oO], 9.32, 11.15, 7.78, 9.94, 10.60 = 9.33


 
8.03 avg5


----------



## Elliot (Dec 6, 2010)

*2x2* - (3.99), 5.09, 5.36, (6.44), 4.94, 5.94, 4.61, 4.15, 5.03, 4.62, 4.34, 5.30 = *4.94*
*3x3* - 
*4x4* - 
*5x5* - 
*2 BLD* - 
*3 BLD* -
*3 MultiBLD* - 
*3 OH* - 
*2-4 Relay* - 
*2-5 Relay* - 
*Magic* - 
*Megaminx* - 
*Pyraminx* -


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 7, 2010)

*2x2* - 4.92, 8.19, 7.68, 5.50, 7.01, 5.40, 9.95, 5.95, 6.47, 6.90, 6.51, 6.37 = *6.60* _Lol, I never practice 2x2_
*3x3* - 17.20, 15.99, 20.93, 20.17, 18.99, 22.06, 21.42, 19.07, 16.86, 21.70, 17.77, 22.00 = *19.61* _fail_
*4x4* - 1:37.61, 1:38.58, 1:29.24, 1:44.93, 1:24.78, 1:28.55, 1:19.75, 1:19.71, 1:23.83, 1:28.33, 1:34.33, 1:35.73 = *1:30.08* _PB avg5 in there, but rest is meh._
*5x5* - 2:28.89, 2:56.32, 2:48.14, 2:46.95, 2:54.48, 2:27.31, 2:50.06, 2:34.22, 2:48.42, 2:31.12, 3:00.06, 3:05.09 = *2:45.87* _some fail solves in there.._
*6x6* - 5:54.11, 5:50.62, 6:41.95, 6:22.13, 6:15.11, 6:06.59, 5:53.06, 5:39.26, 5:42.58, 5:55.33, 5:58.08, 5:40.43 = *5:57.80* _yay sub-6! still unmodded and unlubed cube lol.._
*7x7* - 9:40.62, 10:22.26, 10:10.85, 8:30.92, 9:11.03 _Not finishing this...just takes too much time_
*2x2 BLD* - DNF, 2:01.09, DNF, 1:27.14, 1:46.12+ = *1:27.14* _Used Old Pochmann, never done that before, so definitely happy with 3 successes _
*3x3 BLD* - 2:58.72, 4:46.21, DNF, DNF, DNF = *2:58.72* _never even tried 3BLD before this month, so very happy _
*3x3 OH* - 38.54, 43.16, 49.90, 50.86, 59.54, 42.19, 34.75, 43.52, 59.72, 38.73, 38.40, 54.03 = *45.89* _LOLOH_
*3x3 MTS* - 1:47.45, 1:26.76, 1:50.73, 1:50.76, 1:36.13, 2:39.86, 1:39.33, 2:13.35, 1:34.61, 1:33.46, 1:29.85, 1:56.48 = *1:45.02*
*2-4 Relay* - *1:52.79* _haven't done relays in awhile so this is a PB_
*2-5 Relay* - *5:03.65* _again, PB because it has been a long time since I did a 2-5 relay_
*Megaminx* - 2:07.43, 2:30.83, 1:52.87, 2:06.01, 2:08.35, 2:11.82, 2:19.65, 2:11.38, 2:21.24, 2:26.00, 2:26.64, 2:10.00 = *2:14.85*
*Sq-1* - 1:06.29, 1:06.01, 50.74, 53.32, 52.28, 1:08.22, 1:16.18, 39.45, 1:16.50, 46.02, 54.90, 52.13 = *58.61* _I haven't practiced Square-1 in a long time. I completely failed to remember how to do anything resembling 'intuitive' cubeshape, only remembered 2 EO algs, messed up CP at least half the time, and the only EP algs I remembered were the 2 U-perms on top, and Opposite parity._


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 10, 2010)

2x2: 3.53, 3.72, 2.90, (7.90+), 3.74, 3.38, 2.88, 2.90, 3.28, (2.51), 2.64, 3.64 = 3.26
3x3: (13.04), 11.27, 11.62, 12.92, 12.47, 11.53, 12.54, 11.20, 12.21, 11.38, (9.36), 11.77 = 11.89
4x4: 52.81, 52.49, 52.76, 55.64, 54.00, 47.94, (56.92), 51.49, (44.00), 54.62, 46.44, 53.20 = 52.14
5x5: 1:29.22, 1:30.91, 1:32.25
Clock: (8.68), 7.53, 8.61, 7.97, 7.44, 7.97, 6.19, 6.52, 6.94, 7.13, (5.82), 6.18 = 7.25
_Damn, should have done some warmup solves >_>_


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Dec 10, 2010)

*Pyraminx* - 5.27| (6.94), 4.66, (2.41), 5.68, 4.52, 6.59, 4.43, 4.55, 5.27, 5.72, 5.41, 5.91


----------



## rubiksczar (Dec 10, 2010)

3x3: 21.43, (23.85), 21.24, 19.73, 19.03, 21.90, 20.23, 19.60, (17.62), 19.76, 20.93, 19.99 = 20.38


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 11, 2010)

*Cubenovice:*
*3 FMC* - 36, DNF (42), 35
FMC-1: 36 HTM


Spoiler



L2 D R B' L B 6 -6
L' U L U2 F2 B L' B' U' F B U B F2L-1 slot 13 - 19
NISS
R U' R2 F R F' F2L + EO 6 - 25
B' U' B U' B' U2 B  A-sune to leave three corners 7 - 32

L2 *D* # R B' L B L' U L U2 F2 B L' B' U' F B *U B - B' U2 *B U B' U B F R' F' R2 U R'
cancel 3 moves
insert at # *D* B U B' D' B U' B' to cancel 1 move

Solution: 
L2 D2 B U B' D' B U' B' R B' L B L' U L U2 F2 B L' B' U' F B U' B U B' U B F R' F' R2 U R' 36 HTM



FMC 2: DNF (42)


Spoiler



scramble D' B F2 L R' D2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 D' F R U L B F L F2 U' L2 R' B2 D

F2 L2 U R' L2 D' F' B R B' R' 2x2x3 11 - 11
NISS
F' R' B2 R F D' pseudo F2l -1 6 - 17
B D B D2 R D R' F2L 2EO 7 - 24
R' U' L U' L' U2 R fat A-sune 7 - 31
B' AUF 1 - 32
D' B D' B' D' B' D' B D B U perm finish cancelles with undoing of pseudo block 10 - 42

solution: F2 L2 U R' L2 D' F' B R B' R' B' D' B' D B D B D B' D B R' U2 L U L' U R2 D' R' D2 B' D' B' D F' R' B2 R F

DNF because took too long
messed up notation of U-perm: wrote L instead of D turns so inversing the NISS part did not solve the cube
by the time I figured out where I had gone wrong the hour was up
and lateron no insertion found for the U-perm...



FMC 3: 35 HTM


Spoiler



Initial start R U B’ F’ R 2x2x2 5 – 5
Then spend some time playing around with some inserted moves to get a better continuation.

Then found U’ R U2 B’ F’ R L B L U all but 6 corners 10 – 10
Leaves three cycles because both 3-cycles have a twisted corner (cycle doesn’t “close”)

U’ R U2 B’ F’ R L B # L U 

At # insert U2 B D @ B’ U2 B D’ B’ solves 2 leaves 3rd flipped in place 8 - 18
At @ insert L F L’ B’ L F’ L’ B + solves 1, leaves 3 corners, 8 - 26
At + insert L L2 B’ R’ B L2 B’ R B L’ solved A9 comm 9 - 35

Solution: 
U’ R U2 B’ F’ R L B U2 B D L F L’ B’ L F’ L’ B L’ B’ R’ B L2 B’ R B L’ B’ U2 B D’ B’ L U 35 HTM



FMC 3 Revisited solution with alternative insertions: 30 HTM (out of competition)


Spoiler



U’ R U2 B’ F’ R L B L U all but 6 corners 10 – 10
Leaves three cycles because both 3-cycles have a twisted corner (cycle doesn’t “close”)

U’ R U2 # B’ @ + F’ R L B L U 

At # insert U B D B' U' B D' B' solves 2, leaves 3rd flipped in place cancel 2 moves 6 - 16
At @ insert B' U' B D' B' U B D solves 1, leaves 3 corners, cancel 1 move 7 - 23
At + insert D2 L U L' D2 L U' L' done, cancel 1 move 7 - 30

Solution:
U' R U' B D B' U' B D' B U' B D' B' U B D' L U L' D2 L U' L' F' R L B L U Total 30 HTM


----------



## Zookiedoken (Dec 11, 2010)

*2x2* - 5.68, 6.71, 7.66, 7.45, 7.07, 9.53, (5.35), 5.88, 7.00, 6.37, 14.65, (DNF) = *AVG: 7.80* 
Comments: Normally Avg just above 6.00. Usually you start bad end good. I might be against it  Using LanLan
*3x3* - 16.66, 15.37, 18.87, 14.61, 14.56, (20.25), 15.85, 15.30, 17.64, (14.07), 16.92, 16.17 = *AVG: 16.36*
Comments: Some bad times as always. Need to get my times closer to each other. Otherwise an OK avg. Using LingYun
*4x4* - 1:15.68, 1:11.86, 1:15.25, 1:13.03, 1:11.84, 1:30.30, 1:13.31, 1:10.00, (1:04.89), 1:15.32, 1:24.66, (1:30.44) = *AVG: 1:16.38*
Comments: 3 really bad times. Parities on all solves  Using: Mini QJ (very loose and get stuck all the time)
*5x5* - 2:02.10, 1:56.02, 2:01.96, 2:08.50, 2:27.87, 2:11.81, 1:51.46, 2:25.57, 1:50.21, 2:00.92, 2:08.82, 1:56.68 = *AVG: 2:04.38*
Comments: Should be doing sub 2. But my fingers hurts.  Bad avg w/ really bad solves over 2:10
*6x6* - 
*7x7* - 

*2 BLD* - DNS
*3 BLD* - DNS
*4 BLD* - DNS
*5 BLD* - DNS
*6 BLD* - DNS
*7 BLD* - DNS
*3 MultiBLD* - DNS 

*3 OH* - 
*3 MTS* - 
*3 FMC* - 
*3 Feet* - 

*2-4 Relay* - 
*2-5 Relay* - 
*2-6 Relay* - 
*2-7 Relay* - 

*Magic* - 
*Master Magic* - DNS
*Clock* - DNS
*Megaminx* - 
*Pyraminx* - 
*Sq-1* - DNS
*Skewb* - DNS


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 14, 2010)

*FMC*
1.) 44
2.) 45
3.) 55 (terrible)

Solves:


Spoiler



1.)	D' F2 D2 U B' F' R2 F R' F R' U2 B R' U2 L F' U B F' L2 B' R D' B
2.)	D' B F2 L R' D2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 D' F R U L B F L F2 U' L2 R' B2 D
3.)	D' U' L' R' D' L F R B D R' F' L2 U' R U B R2 D' L' D U F2 L R2
1.)
z y2
U2 R D F’ U F
L’ U’ B L2 x’
F2 U’ F’ U F2
D2 L U L’ D2
L U2 L’ U2
L U2 F U' F' L2 U' B' U B L
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
z y2 U2 R D F’ U F L’ U’ B L2 x’ F2 U’ F’ U F2 D2 L U L’ D2 L U2 L’ U2 L U2 F U' F' L2 U' B' U B L R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
SOLUTION: L2 D R B' L B U' L' F U2 L2 F' L' F L2 B2 U F U' B2 U F2 U' F2 U F2 L F' L' U2 F' R' F R U D2 B D' F2 D B' D' F2 D' (44)
2.)
R' L' U' D' R2 D2 R L D' F
z2 y R2 F' L' U2 L F
L D' F D L' U' x'
U' R U R' F R' F' R F R' F' R
y2 x' R2 U2 R' U' L2 U R U' L2 U' R2
SOLUTION: R' L' U' D' R2 D2 R L D' F B2 L' F' D2 F L F U' L U F' D' R' B R B' D B' D' B D B' D' B F2 D2 F' D' B2 D F D' B2 D' F2 (45)
3.)
B2 L' F2 L2 U' R' B U' F'
D' R F' R' F D' F D' F' D' R'
U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R
D2 F2 B2 R U R' F2 B2 D R' B2 L2 B2 R
R D2 R' B2 L2 F L' B L' B L' F' L
SOLUTION: B2 L' F2 L2 U' R' B U' F' D' R F' R' F D' F D' F' D' R' U R' D2 RU' R' D2 R D2 F2 B2 R U R' F2 B2 D R' B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R' B2L2 F L' B L' B L' F' L (54)


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Dec 14, 2010)

*2x2* -
*3x3* - 
*4x4* - 55.18 ; 51.77 ; 1:03.67 ; 51.14 ; 53.00 ; 57.82 ; 49.99 ; (46.55) ; 47.53 ; 56.63 ; (2:59.61) ; 54.03 = 54.08
*5x5* - 
*6x6* - 
*7x7* - 

*2 BLD* - 
*3 BLD* -
*4 BLD* - 
*5 BLD* - 
*6 BLD* - 
*7 BLD* - 
*3 MultiBLD* - 

*3 OH* - 
*3 MTS* - 
*3 FMC* - 
*3 Feet* - 

*2-4 Relay* - 
*2-5 Relay* - 
*2-6 Relay* - 
*2-7 Relay* - 

*Magic* - 
*Master Magic* - 
*Clock* - 
*Megaminx* - 
*Pyraminx* - 
*Sq-1* - 
*Skewb* -


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 14, 2010)

*2x2* - 4.13, 5.64, 5.44, 6.65, 5.02, 3.75, 4.27, 4.11, 4.40, 3.91, 3.89, 4.39
*3x3* - 14.35, 14.82, 13.80, 14.20, 15.09, 13.96, 14.19, 16.84, 13.49, 13.35, 16.50, 15.61

*4x4* - 
*5x5* - 
*6x6* - 
*7x7* - 

*2 BLD* - 29.15, DNF, 25.15+, DNF[38.24], DNF = 25.15

*3 OH* - 28.90, 27.28, 26.25, 27.39, 35.55, 23.96, 30.84, 33.31, 30.58, 26.61, 28.68, 33.10
*3 MTS* - 
*3 FMC* - 
*3 Feet* - 

*2-4 Relay* - 
*2-5 Relay* - 
*2-6 Relay* - 
*2-7 Relay* - 

*Magic* - 1.28, 1.25, 1.25, 1.19, 1.78, 1.19, 1.30, 1.11, DNF, 1.75, 1.13, 1.23
*Master Magic* - 
*Clock* - 37.27, 
*Megaminx* - 
*Pyraminx* - 7.14, 5.98, 8.38, 8.34, 8.92, 7.47, 6.93, 7.48, 5.19, 7.51, 5.99, 8.00
*Sq-1* - 16.76, 17.86, 15.06, 20.92, 19.13, 21.05, 22.37, 13.21, 13.54, 19.82, 20.80, 22.40
Terrible...


----------



## whauk (Dec 15, 2010)

*3 OH* - 16.37 avg
15.77, 17.39, 18.47, 19.22, 17.09, 14.03, 15.33, 14.77, 13.98, 18.03, 16.00, 16.86 
i dont have any chance in other events...


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 15, 2010)

whauk said:


> i dont have any chance in other events...


 
And neither do I......


----------



## okayama (Dec 18, 2010)

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:07.37, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = 1:07.37

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [2:50.61], DNF [2:48.79], DNF [03:07.81], DNF [4:06.96], DNF [3:45.08] = DNF
1st: Off by 2 twisted corners (memorization miss)
2nd: Off by 3 edges
3rd: Off by 2 flipped edges
4th: memo miss (2 edges left to be solved in my brain...)
5th: setup miss
awful. 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [18:00.93], 15:35.48, DNS = 15:35.48
1st: Off by 3 edges (execution miss)

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [43:18.76], DNF [33:03.21], DNF [46:26.40] = DNF 
1st: Off by 3 +-centers
2nd: Off by 2 X-centers (nice scramble though...)
3rd: Off by 3 wing-edges

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/4 (29:21.62)
2nd: Off by 2 flipped edges 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: DNF, 29, 27 = 27


Spoiler



2nd scramble: D' B F2 L R' D2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 D' F R U L B F L F2 U' L2 R' B2 D
2nd solution: F2 L2 U R' L2 F' D F' R F R' D' R' D2 R' B R B' D B D2 L' D' L D U R U' B

NISS solve.

(Normal)
2x2x2 block: F2 L2 U R' L2 F'

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: R F L2 R U' L2 F2

2x2x3 block: B' U R' U'
Orient edges: D' L' D L
F2L minus 1 slot: D2 B'
Finish F2L: D' B R' B' R
OLL: D2 R D R F' R' F D' R'
Correction: R F L2 R U' L2 F2

3rd scramble: D' U' L' R' D' L F R B D R' F' L2 U' R U B R2 D' L' D U F2 L R2
3rd solution: L F U' D2 R2 B' L' B2 R' U F L' d2 L U L' d2 L U' R F D' F' U2 F D F'

No pre-scramble, no inverse scramble, no insertion, just a linear solution.

Two 2x2x1 blocks: L F U'
More 2x2x1 block: D2 R
Make 2x2x2 block: R B' L' B2
Make 2x2x3 block: R' U F
Pair 3-cycle: L' d2 L U L' d2 L U'
All but 3 corners: R U2
Corner 3-cycle: U2 F D' F' U2 F D F'


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 18, 2010)

2x2: 2.91, 4.09, 3.14, 3.93, (4.69), 4.33, 3.46, 4.65, 3.87, 3.02, (2.78), 4.37 = 3.78
3x3: 11.37, 10.90, 9.13, 11.55, 12.11, 10.77, (8.86), 11.72, (12.81), 12.01, 11.56, 11.93 = 11.31
OH: 21.80, (25.40), 18.80, 17.33, 24.03, 18.74, 23.34, 20.18, 19.11, 21.95, 21.14, (17.22) = 20.64 Really good.
Sq1: 14.41, 13.44, 14.08, 13.36, 13.62, 12.63, 14.20, (12.42), 13.37, 13.69, 13.58, (15.42) = 13.64
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF  All of them were off by two mispermuted corners.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 18, 2010)

*2x2:*
*3x3:* 10.33, 9.58, 12.76, 13.61, 11.74, 12.35, (7.21), 11.95, 12.65, 14.92, 10.41, (18.47) = 12.03
Nice. 7th is crazy  OLL skip + lefty R.
*3x3 OH:* 19.23, 24.77, 24.81, 23.41, 22.87, 23.88, 19.60, (15.89), 19.53, (26.91), 20.93, 18.73 = 21.77
Last 5 are a 19.73 avg5    (my first sub-20) and 15.89 is a PB. (fullstep) 
maybe more later, don't feel like doing much.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 18, 2010)

2-4 Relay: 2:00.50


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 18, 2010)

*2x2* -
*3x3* - 20.53, 25.02, 26.11, 31.53, 23.60, 18.90, 19.67, 18.27, 31.66, 20.48, 17.63, 37.11 *Average 23.58*
*4x4* - 2:02.56, 1:29.54, 1:53.42, 2:00.48, 1:47.16, 2:32.61, 1:38.06, 1:58.11, 1:45.17, 1:59.99, 1:41.52, 1:26.69 *Average 1:49.60*
*5x5* - 
*6x6* - 
*7x7* - 

*2 BLD* - 
*3 BLD* -
*4 BLD* - 
*5 BLD* - 
*6 BLD* - 
*7 BLD* - 
*3 MultiBLD* - 

*3 OH* - 
*3 MTS* - 
*3 FMC* - 
*3 Feet* - 

*2-4 Relay* - 
*2-5 Relay* - 
*2-6 Relay* - 
*2-7 Relay* - 

*Magic* - 
*Master Magic* - 
*Clock* - 
*Megaminx* - 
*Pyraminx* - 
*Sq-1* - 
*Skewb* -

*On a side note*
*3x3x3* : Best RA of 5 19.47 simply superb for me


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 18, 2010)

*2x2*
4.64, (5.06), 4.63, 5.19, 4.06, 3.38, 3.61, 3.86, 3.83, (2.83), 3.31, 3.88= *4.02*


----------



## scotzbhoy (Dec 22, 2010)

3x3: 17.92, 17.57, 20.96, 18.16, 15.16, 17.07, 20.29, 18.60, (22.75), 19.53, (12.81), 14.91= 18.02
Magic: 0.93, 0.98, 0.89, 1.05, (0.88), (1.20), 1.03, 1.06, 1.02, 1.12, 1.02, 0.99= 1.01


----------



## Slash (Dec 25, 2010)

*2x2* - *3.26*
3.40 4.11 3.94 2.87 3.94 2.77 2.86 2.28 3.94 3.41 2.49 2.96
*3x3* - *12.60*
12.59 12.11 14.11 12.87 12.11 12.05 14.76 14.00 12.58 11.79 10.26 11.80
*4x4* - 
*5x5* - 
*7x7* - 

*2 BLD* - 
*3 BLD* -
*4 BLD* - 
*5 BLD* - 
*3 MultiBLD* - 

*3 OH* - *25.45*
24.92 27.80 18.74 (PLL skip) 26,75 23.46 25.84 27.88 24.28 26.62 26.11 24.73 24.02
*3 MTS* - 
*3 FMC* - 
*3 Feet* - 

*2-4 Relay* - 
*2-5 Relay* -

*Clock* - 
*Sq-1* -


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 25, 2010)

3x3x3: 23.80, 21.02, 23.53, 21.34, 23.17, 25.05, 22.98, 25.70, 22.67, 21.78, 29.26, 23.88 
Average: 23.39 (std dev=1.27)


----------



## hkne95 (Dec 25, 2010)

3x3: 17.75, 20.75, 16.16, 17.81, 19.49, 18.01, 19.86, 14.06, 21.08, 18.74, 16.19, 14.75 = 17.95
pretty good but with a bunch of fails :/


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 25, 2010)

*2x2* - 3.43, 4.28, 4.26, (5.01), 3.75, 3.84, 4.30, 3.51, 4.19, 4.08, (2.78), 3.57 => 3.92
*3x3* - 11.43, 12.01, 13.46, 11.14, 12.92, 13.06, 10.75, 12.08, 10.28, (9.99), (13.83), 11.77 => 11.89
*3 BLD* -
*3 OH* - 29.17, 27.43, 28.41, 27.58, 27.34, 27.19, (34.61), 25.96, 26.51, 29.03, (24.70), 27.14 => 27.58
*Megaminx* - 2:12.58, 2:04.85, 1:52.62, 2:13.39, 1:58.17, 2:00.25, 2:13.05, (2:24.48), 1:49.66, 1:53.21, (1:41.30), 2:06.72 => 2:02.45
*Sq-1* - 24.40, 23.13, (30.93), 26.63, 21.65, 26.04, 24.76, (19.52), 25.99, 29.36, 19.71, 26.90 => 24.86


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 28, 2010)

4x4: 1:16.85, 1:09.99, 1:20.16, 1:16.07, 1:19.88, 1:32.75, 1:31.52, 1:25.10, 1:08.94, 1:23.74, 1:26.86, 1:26.05 = 1:21.62
So many bad solves.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 29, 2010)

It's a start, I will edit in place when done with more:


*2x2x2: *6.44 8.45 8.13 9.13 7.83 7.23 8.98 8.68 6.58 7.94 4.27 9.13 = 7.94
*3x3x3: *23.52 19.59 22.14 21.71 25.25 24.44 24.05 23.78 21.82 21.39 19.13 20.40 = 22.28
*4x4x4: *1:16.38 1:31.22 1:29.71 1:21.25 1:19.56 1:21.49 1:11.10 1:08.67 1:19.88 1:19.57 1:10.93 1:28.65 = 1:19.85
*5x5x5: *2:31.99 2:16.90 2:05.75 2:03.79 1:56.28 2:02.61 2:03.07 1:56.54 2:02.40 1:57.60 2:07.52 2:02.39 = 2:03.86
*6x6x6: *4:04.99 3:56.36 4:41.33 4:12.10 4:04.67 3:45.99 3:47.15 4:27.18 4:46.64 4:02.24 4:17.71 4:05.57 = 4:09.93
*7x7x7: *6:39.49 6:25.42 6:08.10 6:32.03 6:21.61 6:19.93 6:58.57 5:46.20 6:24.79 6:29.79 6:16.12 6:23.86 = 6:24.11
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF 1:02.36 DNF DNF = 1:02.36
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF 3:53.05 DNF 4:53.61 = 3:53.05
*3x3x3 One Handed: *34.92 43.02 37.10 36.22 39.61 40.94 33.14 37.78 41.24 43.65 38.72 36.69 = 38.62
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *54.60 1:11.18 1:12.36 1:00.49 1:04.64 1:01.11 1:15.55 1:03.25 1:36.96 1:02.45 1:04.91 1:16.78 = 1:07.27
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *2:05.63
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *3:56.70 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay: *8:18.41
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay: *15:17.73
*Magic: *2.05 2.09 2.00 4.13 1.63 1.81 1.83 2.93 1.59 1.66 1.90 1.44 = 1.95
*Master Magic: *4.63 4.31 6.22 4.88 5.52 4.46 6.30 5.28 5.06 4.28 4.65 5.03 = 5.00
*Clock: *17.55 19.08 DNF DNF 20.14 24.00 14.22 39.34 20.08 19.38 18.04 27.54 = DNF
*MegaMinx: *2:58.26 3:24.16 2:47.12 3:06.51 2:48.46 4:45.66 2:56.62 3:29.66 3:00.81 3:07.80 3:02.70 2:53.94 = 3:04.89
*Pyraminx: *16.59 14.71 10.12 18.02 8.44 14.12 12.42 9.79 13.67 13.85 10.89 10.41 = 12.66
*Square-1: *57.37 44.53 1:08.80 1:11.71 1:06.27 1:37.74 1:10.92 40.21 1:03.98 1:00.75 1:04.97 51.86 = 1:02.11

I actually started with Clock, the thing wouldn't turn well, after solve 3 and 4 I knew the average would be DNF 
Because normally I only do 3/5, I suck at 10/12. I mess up MORE than just 1 solve


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 30, 2010)

*2x2BLD:* 25.18	37.06	47.83	41.36	50.99 = *25.18* all five at least
*3x3BLD:* 1:33.86	2:03.87	1:56.39	2:40.77	DNF	= *1:33.86 * 
Should have been all five here too but for a big pop on the last one.
*4x4BLD:* dnf	7:37.53	dnf = *7:37.53* ok
*5x5BLD:* dnf	dnf	20:23 = *20:23* had to make a safe

*6x6BLD:* dnf	dnf dnf = *dnf* times 45-55
*7x7BLD:* dnf	dnf	dnf = *dnf* times 1:15-1:30
I really enjoyed solving all these, thanks JDL for the bump. 
All three 6x6 were only a couple of pieces off.
The same for two of the 7x7, while one was a mess.
A pity I could not get one in a "real" competition. 

*Multi:* DNS, I'll see if there is time for one on New Years Eve.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 30, 2010)

Have you done a successfull 7x7 BLD solve outside of an online competition yet, Mats?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes said:


> Have you done a successfull 7x7 BLD solve outside of an online competition yet, Mats?


 
I've only done one successful 7x7BLD at all. That one was from a weekly comp, yes.
But in the weeklies 7x7 BLD is not a regular/real event, it's only Mike, Chris and me
and seldom any other that makes an attempt at 6x6 or 7x7. Which made this comp 
a little more special. And again, just because of that a little annoying that I did not
get any solve successful. Of course it is a difference to be fully concentrated for 20-40
minutes solving time instead of the 8-10 which is a normal solving time for me on a 5x5.

And I admit, the obliques don't feel as easy as the other center pieces. (if only from less
experience).


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 30, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> I've only done one successful 7x7BLD at all. That one was from a weekly comp, yes.
> But in the weeklies 7x7 BLD is not a regular/real event, it's only Mike, Chris and me
> and seldom any other that makes an attempt at 6x6 or 7x7. Which made this comp
> a little more special. And again, just because of that a little annoying that I did not
> ...


 
Nice!
Maybe it'd make sense to make 7x7 BLD an event. I guess you, Mike, Chris and maybe aronpm, Zane, Daniel etc. are going to participate too. That would already be a decent amount of competitors imo.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 30, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> I've only done one successful 7x7BLD at all. That one was from a weekly comp, yes.
> But in the weeklies 7x7 BLD is not a regular/real event, it's only Mike, Chris and me
> and seldom any other that makes an attempt at 6x6 or 7x7. Which made this comp
> a little more special. And again, just because of that a little annoying that I did not
> ...


Do the regular 7x7 scrambles bld as well  Interestingly, I almost find it easier to be concentrated for really long solves. I guess I kind of get more and more in the zone as I go along. The obliques are definitely the hardest for me atm too. I think it's lack of experience, and also that they are the least easily defined piece on the centres if you get what I mean. SO the brain has more difficulty working with them. I have to do a 7bld in the next couple of days - I DNFed the first scramble.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Dec 30, 2010)

James Ludlow said:


> _James Ludlow_
> 
> 
> *Master Magic* - 2.52 (3.25) 2.47 2.65 2.45 2.50 2.84 2.38 2.40 2.56 2.41 (2.33) = *2.52* _Your move Muckers._


 
I havent got my master magic from coghill yet so I probably wont be able to compete in master magic, you win...
Savour it


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 30, 2010)

May I remind you all that there is only 1 day left - 27.5hrs to be exact. All entries made after 2359 GMT will not be counted - well they probably will be, but.....

EDIT - Oh Muckers, you'll be pleased to know that I'm not practising at the mo.


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 30, 2010)

Good practice this. Might have done 5x5BLD, but I know I wouldn't have made the hour. 12 PB singles 

*2x2x2*: 6.33, 6.24, 6.47, 4.29, 5.98, 7.08, 7.26, 6.24, 6.43, (3.87), (7.82), 7.02 = *6.33*
*3x3x3*: 19.90, 19.67, 20.14, (17.14), 18.83, (22.53), 22.32, 20.75, 21.59, 22.03, 22.48, 21.08 = *20.88*
*4x4x4*: 1:28.34, (1:15.38), 1:27.90, 1:34.34, 1:33.12, 1:25.36, 1:31.16, 1:27.24, 1:25.21, (1:35.51), 1:29.27, 1:25.47 = *1:28.74*
*5x5x5*: 2:23.31, 2:14.21, (2:03.77), 2:21.46, 2:26.39, 2:18.87, (2:37.55), 2:20.01, 2:26.68, 2:10.59, 2:12.37, 2:25.74 = *2:19.96*
*6x6x6*: 4:07.70, 4:05.25, (3:48.32), 3:57.17, 4:00.13, (4:09.08), 4:00.37, 4:05.31, 3:59.73, 4:08.20, 4:03.79, 3:50.83 = *4:01.85*
_Hm I got a 3:45 ao12 the next week_
*7x7x7*: (6:34.16), 6:22.48, 6:32.67, 6:03.13, 6:31.76, 6:30.55, 6:28.24, 6:30.62, 6:12.43, 6:26.94, (5:51.94), 6:20.10 = *6:23.89*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 46.99, 40.76, DNF(52.67), 43.23, 35.65 = *35.65*
_43.66 average of 5, using old pochmann_
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(4:11.46), 5:00.10, DNF(4:06.15), 5:22.52, 4:28.94 = *4:28.94*
_1st: forgot to undo L2 somewhere; 3rd: 4 flipped edges; happy with this._
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 55:31.63 [27], 34:22.72 [16], DNF(29:47.35 [15]) = *34:22.72*
_First time using comms. Execution mistake on third, off by 3 edges._
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: *4/4 (38:24.21)*
_I’ve only got 4 cubes, and I’ve only tried 3 once before. Felt a bit too rushed, I’ll stick with 3 for now._

*3x3x3 One Handed*: 52.21, 46.94, 55.52, 1:00.11, 57.19, 59.16, 56.72, 47.03, (1:02.45), 48.60, (44.12), 51.39 = *53.49*
*3x3x3 Match the Scramble*: 1:23.26, 1:27.63, 1:16.26, 1:07.72, 1:09.49, (1:57.25), 1:16.28, 1:13.77, (1:02.19), 1:35.22, 1:14.96, 1:10.03 = *1:17.46*

*2x2x2 to 4x4x4 Relay*: *2:02.44 *
*2x2x2 to 5x5x5 Relay*: *4:19.54*
*2x2x2 to 6x6x6 Relay*: *8:30.64*
*2x2x2 to 7x7x7 Relay*: *15:04.16*

*Megaminx*: 3:16.97, 3:09.79, 3:32.60, 2:56.53, (3:59.26), 3:01.66, 2:56.92, 3:11.62, 2:45.36, 3:11.96, (2:44.44), 3:00.95 = *3:06.44*
*Pyraminx*: 11.48, 10.38, 7.99, 9.74, 9.10, 9.91, 9.94, 9.13, (12.40), 11.18, 9.03, (6.40) = *9.79*
*Square-1*: 1:27.23, (2:40.16), 2:36.39, 1:50.82, 2:01.49, 1:42.11, 1:10.87, (56.90), 1:30.41, 1:59.81, 1:32.21, 1:19.35 = *1:43.07*
*Skewb*: 23.92, 19.42, (29.41), 27.34, (3.95), 17.42, 29.16, 25.40, 23.66, 22.47, 23.09, 22.44 = *23.43*
_lol single skipped last 3 of 4 steps_

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 39, 48, 41 = *39*


Spoiler



1. L2 D U L2 U’ R2 U L2 U’ R’ B’ L B L F U F2 U2 F U L’ B L B’ L2 F L F2 D F D2 L’ D L D F’ D’ F L2
2. B’ R’ L’ D L U2 L’ D’ L U’ R’ L D’ L’ F D2 F’ L2 B2 F L2 U’ L’ U F’ D’ L’ D2 L’ D’ L’ D2 B D’ B’ D’ L’ D’ L B D B’ D’ B’ L B L’ D2
3. L U’ R’ D2 B U2 R’ F R’ U F2 U’ B2 D’ F2 D B2 L F2 L’ F2 L F’ L’ R’ D R D’ F’ D’ F D F’ D’ L’ D R’ D’ L D R


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 31, 2010)

Didn't do very much, but this was still fun. I will probably do the last 7x7x7 solve tomorrow before the New Year's celebration kicks in.

*3x3x3:* 14.52, 14.26, 14.91, 15.56, 13.96, (12.74), (28.15), 19.05, 13.89, 17.27, 16.43, 13.09 = 15.29
*5x5x5:* 2:27.69, 2:43.03, 2:33.59, 2:29.92, 2:47.04, 2:32.03, 2:38.32, 2:45.74, 2:44.81, (2:48.90), 2:42.72, (2:19.47) = 2:38.49

*2x2x2BLD: * DNF DNF 33.59 45.22 43.89
*3x3x3BLD:* DNF DNF DNF DNF 1:59.43
*4x4x4BLD:* 6:06.71 DNF DNF
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF DNF 11:38.79
*6x6x6BLD:* DNF 40:46.01 DNF
*7x7x7BLD:* DNF DNF DNS


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yay I'm finished with 21 hours to spare 
Done everything except that Skewb I don't own.

*2x2x2:* 4.88, 3.05, (5.12), 4.77, 4.27, 3.95, 4.70, 3.64, 3.74, 4.34, (2.67), 4.22 = *4.15*
*3x3x3:* 13.84, 13.73, 13.31, (15.27), 11.48, 13.86, 12.92, 11.36, 14.21, 12.40, (10.83), 13.19 = *13.03*
*4x4x4:* 58.66, 1:02.41, 1:01.98, (1:15.48), 1:07.53, (54.42), 57.64, 1:02.07, 1:01.73, 56.76, 59.72, 1:03.29 = *1:01.18*
*5x5x5:* 1:57.83, 1:54.35, 2:04.02, 2:05.27, 2:01.45, 2:00.09, 1:59.97, (2:09.72), (1:48.83), 1:59.02, 2:04.22, 2:03.10 = *2:00.93*
*6x6x6:* 4:41.34, 4:40.45, (5:06.91), 4:36.15, 4:39.02, 4:42.21, 4:25.44, 4:37.50, 4:29.10, (4.48), 4:22.00, 4:39.23 = *4:35.24*
*7x7x7:* 7:12.75, 7:29.50, 7:28.26, 7:08.14, 7:21.17, (6:49.89), (7:33.77), 7:04.90, 7:13.33, 7:14.00, 7:26.40, 7:02.91 = *7:16.14*
*2x2x2BLD:* 11.94+, DNF, 10.58, DNF, 14.94+ = *10.58*
I was guessing PBL for the 2-5th solves and got lucky on one 
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:08.43, 1:21.43, 1:30.13, 1:00.97, DNF = *1:00.97*
Oh so close  but nice anyway
*4x4x4BLD:* 5:03.72, DNF, 4:49.12 = *4:49.12*
*5x5x5BLD:* 13:30.20, DNF, DNF = *13:30.20*
Really bad 2nd and 3rd attempts. Must have been 8-10 pieces out on each.
*6x6x6BLD:* 39:42.06 [19:42.69], DNS, DNS = *39:42.06*
First attempt at 6bld (although I'd already done a 7bld last month). I forgot that I could reorient until it was too late but meh 
*7x7x7BLD:* DNF, 1:01:29, DNS = *1:01:29*
First one was off by 3 obliques 
*MultiBLD: 13/13 55:34* [34:50]
Wasn't in the zone at the start, and spent 20 minutes memoing the first 6 cubes. Took less than 15 on the other 7. I executed in this order: 13 10 11 12 1 2 3 4...
Next time I do a serious multi attempt I'm going for 15.
*OH:* 27.27, 28.00, 28.04, 27.20, (22.94), 24.77, (34.75), 26.08, 24.11, 28.26, 28.71, 24.76 = *26.72*
*Feet:* 1:26.49, 1:15.40, 1:16.58, 1:13.25, 1:19.67, 1:19.05, 1:24.66, 1:16.55, 1:17.42, (1:36.17), 1:21.01, (1:11.13) = *1:19.01*
*MTS:* 41.19, 46.49, (DNF(45.12)), 47.27, 41.28, (37.69), 38.64, 48.20, 43.21, 45.47+, 40.56, 45.09 = *43.74*
*FMC:* 26, DNF, 23 = *23 moves* 


Spoiler



*1. 26 moves* U F2 D' F B R F L B2 D L D L' D F D L D L' B' D F D' B D F2

Normal Scramble: D' F2 D2 U B' F' R2 F R' F R' U2 B R' U2 L F' U B F' L2 B' R D' B
2x2x3 and last cross piece: U F2 D' F B R F L B2 (9)
F2L-1: D L D L' (13)
Solve edges leaving 3 corners: D F D L D L' D * F' (21)
Insert at *: D' B' D F D' B D F' to cancel 3 moves 21+8-3 = 26 moves
Good old-fashioned normal scramble - no fancy NISS or pseudoblocks or other crazy stuff 

*2. DNF*
Had this, but didn't finish due to being scared of finding an optimal 5 corner insertion 
Normal Scramble: D' B F2 L R' D2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 D' F R U L B F L F2 U' L2 R' B2 D	
2x2x3: R2 B2 U D L' R U' D2 F (9)
EO: R D' R' (12)
Solve edges: D' B' D2 B2 D' (17)
5 corners left

*3. 23 moves* F2 L F U' R2 B' L' F2 L B' L' F2 U B L' U L' U' L2 B2 F U F'

Normal Scramble: D' U' L' R' D' L F R B D R' F' L2 U' R U B R2 D' L' D U F2 L R2
2x2x2: F2 L F U' R2 (5)
F2L-1: B2* L' U L B' (10) Pretty rubbish orientation left, so I went back a couple of moves and managed to find a nice short EO
EO: B L' B L' U L' U' L2 B2 (15)
Block: F U F' (18) was just trying to make another block - didn't expect to see just 3 corners left when I did it!
Insert at *: B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L to cancel 3 moves. 18+8-3 = 23 moves
Nice insertion as well, to give my best solve ever 

Also found this 27 move solution using the same F2L-1: F2 L F U' R2 B2 L' U L B' U' R' U' F R' F' R U R L' U L U' F U2 F' U'
After the above F2L-1, switch to Inverse Scramble: (Premoves: B L' U' L B2 R2 U F' L' F2)
Inverse Scramble: R2 L' F2 U' D' L D R2 B' U' R' U L2 F R D' B' R' F' L' D R L U D
F2L: U F U2 F' U L' U' L
OLL: R' U' R' F R F' U R
AUF: U
Really happy with how this turned out. I was trying to build 2x2x3s from the start, rather than going via 2x2x2s, and I got some nice starts by doing this . The finishes were also good, and although I tried loads of different things, I admit some luck went my way 


*2-4 Relay: 1:22.43*
*2-5 Relay: 3:26.25*
*2-6 Relay: 8:04.20*
*2-7 Relay: 15:14.22*
*Magic* 1.40, 1.31, 1.55, 1.34, 1.33, 1.38, 1.56, 1.34, (1.30), 1.34, (1.86), 1.47 = *1.40*
*Master Magic:* 2.69, 2.93, 3.16, 3.09, 2.66, 3.05, 2.93, 2.65, 2.84, 2.96, 3.18, 2.81 = *2.91*
*Clock:* 7.39, 7.77, (8.57), 7.34, 7.04, 7.64, 6.69, 7.21, 8.03, 7.39, (6.36), 7.27 = *7.38*
I warmed up properly for this average by doing an avg38 first.
*Megaminx:* 1:39.37, 1:35.45, 1:31.77, 1:46.47, (1:49.58), 1:40.54, 1:37.36, 1:37.77, (1:26.42), 1:31.32, 1:39.59, 1:36.54 = *1:37.62*
*Pyraminx:* 5.86, 6.28, (3.91), (7.71), 5.92, 7.12, 4.74, 5.19, 6.02, 7.37, 7.63, 5.86 = *6.20*
Had quite a few skips in this average, giving me a pb average 
*Square-1:* 27.65, 32.66, 35.88, (35.93), (25.06), 33.07, 28.02, 25.66, 26.75, 27.05, 29.18, 31.12 = *29.70*
So glad I only got 4 parities, because I was all over the place on the parity alg.
*Skewb:* Don't have one


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 31, 2010)

It was really hard doing all of these and keeping up with the weeklies at the same time.

I'm very proud to say: only 4 DNFs total!!!! One 3x3x3 BLD, two 6x6x6 BLDs, and one 7x7x7 BLD. Not bad! (I also DNFed 3 of the 9 cubes in the multi.)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 8.98, 9.89, 7.74, 5.85, 7.96, 10.80, 5.95, 7.74, 6.66, 7.88, 5.72, 7.02 = *7.57*
Comment: Fairly normal.
*3x3x3:* 22.61, 26.59, 21.40, 25.09, 21.78, 23.43, 16.93, 22.94, 27.25, 24.86, 22.78, 26.18 = *23.77*
Comment: Forgot one of my OLLs, and I got it three times!  Actually a surprisingly good average considering that.
*4x4x4:* 1:41.69 [OP], 1:52.82 [OP], 1:43.16 [P], 1:43.40 [O], 1:42.34 [OP], 1:40.29 [O], 1:34.28 [OP], 1:40.91 [P], 1:33.47 [O], 1:48.77 [O], 1:33.84 [P], 1:39.47 [OP] = *1:40.81*
Comment: 12 solves, none without parity, almost half with double parity. Bleah.
*5x5x5:* 2:47.00, 2:27.90, 2:39.44, 2:17.28, 2:36.03, 2:29.44, 2:25.27, 2:31.09, 2:40.08, 2:39.97, 2:48.78, 2:45.91 = *2:36.21*
Comment: Done with AVG; I'm still not this fast with bigcubes.com. Ha - I just noticed I beat Chris Hardwick (by 2 measly seconds)! Amazing how close we were. (And amazing how pathetic I am - I practiced 5x5x5 lots this month, and those were probably Chris's first 12 5x5x5 speedsolves since Nationals.)
*6x6x6:* 5:14.18 [OP], 5:39.98 [P], 5:01.34, 4:58.30 [O], 5:34.65 [OP], 5:45.56 [OP], 5:27.53 [P], 4:52.13 [O], 4:41.31 [P], 4:50.81 [P], 5:08.63 [P], 5:08.30 [P] = *5:11.59*
Comment: Very nice for me, especially the last half!
*7x7x7:* 7:55.86, 7:12.90, 8:04.33, 8:16.02, 8:00.90, 6:52.27, 6:51.68, 7:47.31, 7:36.75, 7:35.09, 7:52.80, 7:06.28 = *7:36.45*
Comment: Those two sub-7's in a row were amazing.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 22.06, 25.06, 37.43, 40.02, 27.78 = *22.06*
Comment: That's a 30.09 avg 3/5, nice.1.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:33.38, 1:41.11, DNF [1:57.16], 2:10.83, 1:51.33 = *1:33.38*
Comment: That's a 1:54.42 avg 3/5, not bad.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:04.65 [3:49], 7:43.67 [4:07], 8:36.98 [4:47] = *7:43.67*
Comment: That's an 8:08.43 mean of 3, nice. First one I took a long time on one BH case. Third one I made a mistake memorizing wings, realized it from the count, and corrected it - not a bad time considering.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 17:01.50 [8:24], 14:42.33 [7:26], 13:44.60 [6:45] = *13:44.60*
Comment: That's a 15:09.48 mean of 3, very nice! First one I had bad recall pauses on the X centers; third one felt terribly slow during the solving phase, but I'm happy with the result - I almost matched Daniel!
*6x6x6 BLD:* DNF [46:47.07, 24:08], 36:31.57 [16:49], DNF [36:57.92, 18:12] = *36:31.57*
Comment: That's a ... oh, wait, I guess I didn't pull that off, did I? (I wish!)  At least I beat Daniel and Chris. Barely. Nice job, guys - you're catching up fast! First one off by 2 obliques and 3 outer X centers. Third one off by 3 inner wings, 3 outer wings, and 5 obliques. On the wings, I thought I had done outer when I should have done inner, so I undid it and did it again. It turns out I did them right the first time.
*7x7x7 BLD:* 51:48.85 [22:49], DNF [57:33.51, 26:50], 48:23.98 [22:09] = *48:23.98*
Comment: First one was easy, but I'm badly out of practice on obliques, so that was slow. Second one off by 2 inner X centers (forgot to do last piece in memo) and 2 centrals flipped (I saw them, but I forgot to consciously add them to memorization). Third one was rather easy after a reorient. BH wings are definitely helping me particularly much on big cubes - cutting moves off makes a bigger difference in time with the bigger cubes! Unfortunately, although I've sped up a bit on obliques since the first solve, I'm still out of practice - it was the obliques that really slowed me down.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *6/9 = 3 points, 40:09.97* [26:22]
Comment: Oh, well. First cube off by 3 edges because I handled BU as my last edge wrong. Sixth cube off by 6 edges - I executed SN as NS, and I handled BU as my last edge wrong. Ninth cube was off by 4 edges - I didn't see a flipped edge, and I handled BU as my last edge wrong. See something I need to work on?  (I don't think I'll make that mistake again.) I can't believe I had that case 3 times in just 9 cubes - amazing!  I am happy with the time, though - that's a pretty awesome time for me.
*3x3x3 OH:* 38.97, 50.65, 50.40, 45.68, 46.75, 43.53, 48.25, 50.72, 37.19, 36.09, 44.63, 43.71 = *44.98*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:59.81, 2:06.40, 1:39.78, 1:48.44, 1:27.77, 1:41.55, 1:28.90, 2:12.19, 1:48.25, 4:13.86, 1:50.31, 2:21.27 = *1:53.69*
Comment: Fast one was Sune - A perm; very easy. Slow one I messed up the PLL so badly that I needed to start over by resolving the cross. I'm pretty out of practice with this.
*3x3x3 Match the Scramble:* 1:35.58, 1:40.55, 1:52.81, 1:43.65, 1:20.77, 1:19.59, 1:46.40, 1:29.90, 1:31.94, 1:21.46, 1:08.38, 1:29.05 = *1:31.89*
Comment: Pretty out of practice with this too.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *31 moves*
Comment: Thankfully, the third scramble was much easier. Its only problem is that there were so many good starts. I had a good solve, but a bad insertion. On both of the first two, I ran out of time and had to just do a linear solve at the end of what I was working on to finish in time. Very very bad.
1. 39 moves


Spoiler



U' R' U' R' U F B'R2 F' B U R2 U F R' F' R U R U' R2 F R F2 U F U F D' F2 D R D' B' L D2 B' L B

start with inverse scramble:
2x2x2: B' L B D2 L' B D
2x cross: R' D' F2 D F'
switch to regular scramble:
3rd pair: U' R' U' R
switch to inverse scramble:
4th pair: U' F' U' F2 R' F' R
OLL: R U R' U' R' F R F'
PLL: U' R2 U' B' F R2 B F' U' R2
R R become R2 before OLL, R2 R' become R between PLL and premoves, then invert.



2. 44 moves


Spoiler



F L2 U' D2 R' L' B' L' U2 B L B2 L' B2 L B L2 B' D B L B' L' D' L D' B' D R2 D' B D B R2 B' R2 B' R2 U B2 U2 L' U B'

start with normal scramble:
2x2x2: F L2 U' D2 R'
2x2x3: L' B' L' U2
switch to inverse scramble:
3rd pair: B U' L U2 B2 U'
switch to normal scramble:
4th pair: B L B2 L' B2 L B L'
OLL: L' B' D B L B' L' D' L
PLL: D' B' D R2 D' B D B R2 B' R2 B' R2
L' L' become L2 before OLL.


3. 31 moves


Spoiler



F2 L U' B U' F2 U2 R F' U D B D' F2 D B' D' F2 R D' L' U L' U' L2 F D F D' F D

start with normal scramble:
2x2x2: F2 L U' B
2x2x3: U' F2 U2 R F' U .
3x cross: R
switch to inverse scramble:
4th pair: D' F' D F' D' F' D
pseudo OLL: D' L2 U L U' L D (D D' cancel between 4th pair and OLL)
insert at .: D B D' F2 D B' D' F2


*2-4 Relay:* *2:20.47*
*2-5 Relay:* *5:16.28*
*2-6 Relay:* *11:27.54*
*2-7 Relay:* *19:11.91*
*Magic:* 2.00, 1.69, 2.18, 1.72, 1.80, 3.56, 1.81, 2.41, 1.94, 1.97, 1.78, 2.59 = *2.02*
Comment: It's nerve-wracking to try an average 10/12 on Magic. Two bad solves and it's destroyed. You can see I got nervous at the end. 
*Master Magic:* 4.41, 4.80, 3.68, 3.50, 4.00, 3.75, 3.81, 4.33, 3.91, 4.16, 4.68, 3.83 = *4.06*
Comment: This was pretty scary too, actually.
*Clock:* 28.00, 19.44, 17.31, 21.27, 17.30, 18.80, 19.88, 20.09, 14.30, 16.03, 16.63, 23.03 = *18.98*
Comment: I tried to be fancy on the first one, and it got me in trouble. So I didn't try after that.
*Megaminx:* 3:08.30, 3:24.18, 2:46.75, 2:59.27, 2:52.13, 2:40.90, 2:59.97, 2:37.22, 2:40.09, 2:35.36, 3:05.68, 3:06.71 = *2:53.70*
Comment: I'm out of practice on megaminx too. I'm happy I got sub-3 average.
*Pyraminx:* 9.65, 14.96, 7.21, 8.81, 15.68, 12.80, 12.43, 15.30, 11.41, 15.28, 11.19, 11.88 = *12.37*
Comment: My best average 10/12 ever. (Not that I've done that many...) I practiced tips a lot before doing this average. I'm still terrible with tips, but the practice definitely helped.
*Square-1:* 55.68 [P], 35.38, 37.69, 33.53, 37.56 [P], 37.81, 1:20.84 [P], 34.97, 57.05 [P], 41.13 [P], 37.94 [P], 39.68 [P] = *41.48*
Comment: Wow, it's been a while since I tried this sighted! Obviously I'm pretty badly out of practice.
*Skewb:* 23.53, 17.77, 20.28, 14.22, 20.02, 21.80, 22.65, 17.43, 11.41, 18.78, 14.18, 19.18 = *18.63*
Comment: I'm a little out of practice here, too. I popped on the first one. I really want to learn Kirjava-Meep this year. And BLD, of course. Probably in the reverse order.


----------



## Attila (Dec 31, 2010)

FMC: 27, 31, DNF.
1. solution: L2B2F2L’FL’ BLR2DB2U’L BDU’L’U2D2RUD’F’U’L2UD’ (27) 
L2B2F2L’FL’ (6) Ortega 1.+2. step,
BLR2DB2U’L (7/13) Ortega 3. step -2 moves (and 7 edges),
BDU’L’U2D2RUD’F’U’L2UD’ (14/27) the 8. edge +EO.
2. solution: U’D2L’UF’L’U’FR’UD2L’ FB’L’FB’UB’F’U’R2F’BU2L B’F’U2L2F2 (31)
U’D2L’UF’L’U’FR’UD2L’ (12) all corners -2 moves (and 4 edges),
FB’L’FB’UB’F’U’R2F’BU2L (14/26) more 4 edges, so that be solved edge orientation on the remaining slice.
B’F’U2L2F2 (5/31) the last moves.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 31, 2010)

well guys and girls, just over an hour to go. i see some nice efforts all round.

i appreciate all the effort everyone put in.

my pc has been ballsed up badly by a virus, so i shall be collating all results via my mobile phone. please allow a week or so.

A very happy and prosperous new year to all.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 27, 2011)

okay, so I have had no internet acces until the other day, and no it is only via the wii console.

I have pretty much finished collating the results,so within the next few the days I will begin the long and arduous task of typing up the results, which anyone with a wii will appreciate may take some time with the damn pointer keyboard.


----------



## Keroma12 (May 10, 2011)

Just wondering if the results will ever be up?


----------

